# Die Vuvuzelas



## boonfish (11. Juni 2010)

Wie jeder weiß hat heute die Fußball-WM in Südafrika begonnen. 

Zur (Süd-)Afrikanischen Fußballkultur gehört die Vuvuzela (eine lange Tröte aus Plastik oder Blech) dazu genauso wie der Ball und die Tore. 
Wer das nicht gewöhnt ist, dem geht es vielleicht wie mir, man bekommt erstmal ordentlich Kopfschmerzen. 
Denn auch als Fernsehzuschauer kann man sich dem hohen Lärmpegel nicht entziehen. Dieses ständige monotone Tröten überschattet die Spiele, doch bei den Südafrikanern ist es nichtmehr wegzudenken.
Damit komme ich wieder zu meiner Frage zurück: *Kulturgut oder Lärmbelästigung? 
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update 11.6.2010 Tag 1:
Zu diesem Thema habe ich beim Spiegel einen guten Artikel gefunden, der dem Phänomen Vuvuzela einen kritischen Blick zuwirft, den ich als Diskussionsgrundlage gerne mit euch teilen würde:
http://www.spiegel.d...,700276,00.html 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update 13.6.2010 Tag 3: 
_Spiegel.de:_
"Die Kritik am Vuvuzela-Lärm beschäftigt nun auch die Turnierorganisation. Dany Jordaan, der Chef des Organisationskomitees, erwägt, die Vuvuzelas im Stadioninnenraum zu verbieten. Denn inzwischen beklagen sich auch die Großfinanziers der WM, TV-Sender wie ARD und ZDF, über die Störgeräusche."
[...] _(den ganzen Artikel gibts hier:http://www.spiegel.d...,700405,00.html)_

Inzwischen beschweren sich auch nicht nur Zuschauer, und damit die Finanziers, sondern auch von den Spielern kommt scharfe Kritik gegen die Blasinstrumente! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Was haltet ihr von der afrikanischen Kulttröte, und deren Einfluss auf die Fußball-WM??
*
edit:
Da es inzwischen zu heftigen Auseinandersetzungen kam will ich alle daran erinnern beim Diskutieren die Forenregeln nicht zu vergessen. Also bitte nicht über die Stränge schlagen. 
Danke.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

Klingt wie ein Schwarm kastrierter Hummeln. Ich find's gut. Besser als immer nur Tröten und krumme und schiefe Gesänge.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt es, weil die Dinger wirklich die ganze Zeit geblasen werden... keine Minute Ruhe. Ich glaube als Spieler auf dem Feld würde ich bei dem Lautstärkepegel echt durchdrehen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mich nervt es, weil die Dinger wirklich die ganze Zeit geblasen werden... keine Minute Ruhe. Ich glaube als Spieler auf dem Feld würde ich bei dem Lautstärkepegel echt durchdrehen.



Na geil. Lilly auf dem Fußballfeld. "SCHNAUZEEEEEEEEE!"
Und dann Trikot-Tausch. *lechz*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Juni 2010)

habe mir auch heute ne Vuvuzelasgeholt finde den sound echt klasse^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na geil. Lilly auf dem Fußballfeld. "SCHNAUZEEEEEEEEE!"
> Und dann Trikot-Tausch. *lechz*



Ich halt mich zurück. :<


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Damit komme ich wieder zu meiner Frage zurück: Kulturgut oder Lärmbelästigung?



sowohl als auch...

wir europäer sind das halt nicht gewohnt.mir kommt das nach 2 spieln schon vor als hätte ich nen tinitus....

ausserdm sind die irre laut.nicht von ungefähr sindn die Vuvuzelas hier in Deutschland auf den Fanmeilen wegen Lärmbelästigung verboten
ähnliche laute hab ich damals bei den Fussballspielen der DDR Mannschaften gehört.da gabs auch immer solche Tröten die permanent lärm verursachten.ziemlich ähnlich vom klang her...


Auswirkungen werden die Tröten nicht auf die spieler haben.dafür sind die Spieler an den lärmkullisen in heimischen Stadien gewöhnt.einzige auswirkungen werdne di etröten auf dne zuschauer daheim haben,der den ton ein wenig runterschraubt um nicht den verstand zu verlieren
naja udn sonntag werden wir den lärm mit alkohol betäuben


----------



## Rethelion (11. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven die Teile einfach nur; das ganze Spiel hört man die Dinger im Hintergrund und denkt an einen wütenden Bienenschwarm. Naja aber aufregen bringt auch nichts... btw. die Deutschlandfahnen an den Autos find ich noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

Wenn die WM wieder nach Deutschland kommt, hockt Euch halt alle mit Alphörnern ins Stadion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (11. Juni 2010)

Naja, etwas haben sie mich schon auch genervt. 
Was halt stört, das es wirklich das einzige ist was man hört. Fangesänge fehlanzeige.

Irgendwie ist dadurch auch nahezu dauerhaft die selbe Stimmung.
Selbst wenn mal gute Aktionen kommen, mehr als dumm in seine Vuvuzelas blasen kann man nunmal nicht.
Vielleicht blasen zu dem Zeitpunkt 1-2 Leute mehr, aber das fällt kaum auf.

Aber letztendlich muss man sich wohl daran gewöhnen.
Am Fernseher find ich es jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, als das ich den Ton runter oder gar
abstellen müsste.

Aber gut, bisher waren es 2 Spiele, mal sehen wie ich in einer Woche darüber denke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Juni 2010)

*Die Vuvuzelas die rocken ^^*
als ich im straßen restaurant um die ecke war und mich hingesetzt habe dachte ich was geht jetzt ab und dan merkte ich das sind doch die 
vuvuzelas ^^ straßen restaurant mit 52" glotze das rockt ^^


also zuden Alphörnern bekenne ich mich schon jetzt schuldig also ich machs ^^


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juni 2010)

Ich finds recht nervig. Wenn ich Fußball gucke will ich Athmosphäre.
Gegen die Vuvuzelas hab ich aber nichts, die sind das multifunktionellste Instrument der Welt: Nicht nur Instrument, mit dem man mit etwas Geschick ganze Lieder wie die Nationalhymne spielen kann, sondern auch ein toller Trichter für Druckbetankung *g*


----------



## Haxxler (12. Juni 2010)

Mir sind Fangesänge und rhythmisches geklatsche lieber. Mich nervt halt, dass man ab und zu nichtmal den Schiri hört.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Man sollte den Afrikanern ihre Tröten [entfernt]! Boah war ich heute sauer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2010)

Rarrww.. Und danach nochmal in das vuvuzela teil reinpusten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2010)

Ich find den Klang nicht so schlimm, aber die Lautstärke. Allein eine Tröte erreicht schon 100-110 Dezibel, wenn man direkt daneben steht. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich so ein Teil zugelegt und mich damit fast in die Taubheit getrieben, so laut war das. Am Fernseher stört mich das nun wenig, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich müsste zwischen lauter solchen trötenden Fans im Stadion sitzen, wo der Lärm ja sowieso nochmal verstärkt wird... Ich glaub, ich würd mich im Mainzer Stadion, wo ich oft genug arbeite, persönlich beschweren und es IRGENDWIE veranlassen, dass die Dinger verboten werden würden. Das erträgt man doch nicht oO

Und was auch schon angesprochen wurde, ist die negative Wirkung auf die Spielstimmung. Ich find Fangesänge viel schöner als so ein Getröte, vor allem, da es halt auch Vereine gibt, die wirklich originelle Fangesänge haben (und nicht nur dieses ewige "Oleeeeeeee Oleeeeee" XD). Aber das, finde ich zumindest, gehört einfach zu einem Fußballspiel dazu, wird aber durch die Vuvuzelas übertönt. Schade.

Ich kann aber auch die Südafrikaner verstehen, denn bei denen gehört das ebenso zur Fußballkultur wie für uns der Fangesang oder für die Mainzer Fans die Feuerwurst (ja, die wurde sogar schon besungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Also mir ist es recht, solange ich die Spiele nur im Fernseher verfolge und niemand neben mir mit einer Vuvuzela hockt. Dem würd ich das Ding nämlich um die Ohren pfeffern - denn ich hätte gern noch ein bisschen Zeit mit meinen eigenen funktionierenden.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven sie extrem. Aber es gehört halt bei den Afrikanern zum Fußball. Gut dass ich kaum Fußball gucke :>


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte sie sind nur bei den Spielen von Südafrika zu hören aber Fehlanzeige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe, ich hör die Dinger jetzt nicht jede WM bzw. EM...


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn es sich recht merkwürdig anhört gehören sie dazu. Eindeutig ein Kulturgut und das haben auch wir Europäer zu akzeptieren.

Denke auch nicht, das man bei der WM in Brasilien viel davon hören wird und jede WM nun so sein wird. Wird ne einmalige Sache bleiben und man sollte Afrika das gönnen !


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juni 2010)

> Dabei ist die Vuvuzela, die von den Deutschen scherzhaft als "Uwe Seelers" bezeichnet wird, keineswegs ein Instrument mit langer Tradition. Weder in Form noch Lautstärke hat die Vuvuzela viel mit dem traditionellen Kudu-Horn zu tun, es ist daher absurd, eine vor ein paar Jahren aus Amerika importierte und erst seit kurzem industriell hergestellte Plastiktröte zum afrikanischen Kulturgut zu verklären.



Ich zitiere mal den entscheidenden Teil des Spiegelartikels, den offensichtlich keiner gelesen hat. Und ich gehe davon aus das er richtig ist.
Außerde noch ein Zitat aus der Wikipedia


> Ursprünglich wurde die Vuvuzela aus Blech oder Zinn hergestellt. Sie wurde in Südafrika in den 1990er Jahren populär. Im Jahr 2001 begann das südafrikanische Unternehmen _Masincedane Sport_ mit der Massenproduktion aus Kunststoff.[sup][3][/sup] Um die Vuvuzela zu blasen, benötigt man Lippen- und Lungenkraft. Sie emittiert einen monotonen Klang wie ein Elefant oder ein tiefes Nebelhorn.[sup][4][/sup]



Ich denke nicht das man etwas was seit 2 Jahrzehnen populär ist und seit nicht mal einem großflächig eingesetzt wird schon als Kulturgut bezeichnen kann.


Wenn im Stadion jetzt eine gruppe traditioneller Afrikaner mit ihren Kuduhörnern sitzen würde, dann wäre das richtige Stimmung.
Afrika hat doch so coole Musik und vor allem auch extrem fussballkomaptible Rhythmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die können doch locker Brasilien in der Hinsicht in die Tasche stecken und da herrscht IMMER gute Stimmung beim Fussball.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Ich find die Dinger furchtbar..
Die machen die Spiele irgendwie monoton.
Das Geräusch ist die Hölle und mich kotzt es tierisch an.
Bin froh, das die in Deutschland nicht erlaubt sind..

MfG ein genervter Mano


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mich nervt es, weil die Dinger wirklich die ganze Zeit geblasen werden... keine Minute Ruhe. Ich glaube als Spieler auf dem Feld würde ich bei dem Lautstärkepegel echt durchdrehen.


Ach wusste's du nicht, das dass viele Geld was die bekommen Schmerzen's Geld ist.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn die WM wieder nach Deutschland kommt, hockt Euch halt alle mit Alphörnern ins Stadion.


Nach der Weltmeisterschaft 2010 haben wir alle ein Hörschaden, von daher wird das unnötig sein. 

Ps. mich würden die Vuvuzelas nur stören wenn ich vor Ort wäre daheim geht's ja noch.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juni 2010)

> *Vuvuzelas bleiben vorerst erlaubt *
> 
> 
> Es ist eine schwere Zeit für das aktuelle Nationalinstrument Südafrikas, die trompetenartige Vuvuzela-Tröte. Einer Studie nach können ihre Töne lauter sein als eine Kettensäge und gefährden das menschliche Ohr. Aus Berlin wurde nun gemeldet, dass dort bei den Fan-Festen die Instrumente verboten sind, auch in Nürnberg sind die Veranstalter gehalten, den Verkauf und das Mitbringen der Vuvuzelas zu unterbinden. In München gibt es 'noch keinen akuten Handlungsbedarf', sagt Daniela Schlegel vom Kreisverwaltungsreferat. 'Wir werden die Entwicklung aber beobachten und gegebenenfalls handeln.'
> ...



also vorher info holen bevor man was sagt was nicht stimmt

@
da ich auch voll auf Fussball stehe gehört die *Vuvuzelas so wie auch ein Megafon dabei^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

olol, need. » http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/fifa_06_09/f09_23592709.jpg


----------



## Valinar (12. Juni 2010)

Also mich nervt das nur.
Hätte nicht gedacht dass das mit den dinger wirklich so schlimm wird aber das trübt meine freude über die WM schon.
Da hört man ja sonst nichts...werden wohl recht emotionslose Spiele.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Was man aber merkt ist, das man die Dinger bei afrikanischen Mannschaften wohl deutlich lauter hört. Jetzt grad bei Griechenland : Südkorea finde ich es erträglich und man hört sogar Trommeln und Anfeuerungsrufe !


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2010)

Oh, sogar bis zu 127 Dezibel? Ich glaub, ich werd HNO-Arzt und flieg extra während der nächsten WM in Afrika hin, um immense Behandlungsgebühren währenddessen zu verlangen :>


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe eigentlich gedacht sie machen ein höheres, Trompeten artiges Geräusch. Aber dieses Dauerröhren nervt einfach nur finde ich :-/


----------



## Exicoo (12. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der afrikanischen Kulttröte, und deren Einfluss auf die Fußball-WM?



Es stimmt schon, dass die Dinger auf Dauer nerven, aber die gehören dort eben dazu... von daher würde ich sagen, dass man sie nicht verbieten sollte.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

So wie die Südkoreaner die Dinger gerade benutzen, ist es ok am TV :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Na ja, das Station is' grad auch irgendwie nur halb voll...


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Mittlerweile hats sich eh wieder geändert..am Anfang haben sie das in Stößen gemacht. Wirkte ziemlich einschüchternt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Die hätten die WM, wie früher mal geplant war, aus Südfrika abziehen sollen. Dieses getröte geht so furchtbar auf den Sack, es ist einfach nur ätzend.


----------



## Valinar (12. Juni 2010)

Also ne ich finds echt immer schlimmer.
Ich werd mir wohl wirklich nur die wichtigstens Spiele anschauen sonst dreh ich durch^^


----------



## Firun (12. Juni 2010)

Ih habt Probleme echt, schlimm wie viele intolerante Menschen es gibt.
Das ist Kulturgut und wenn es euch nicht gefällt macht doch einfach Ton aus?

Sich hier darüber zu muckieren das es einen voll auf die Nerven geht oder das sich die Menschen etwas wo hin schieben sollen ist sehr unnötig und fremdenfeindlich, shame on you .


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Da schaut wohl jemand kein Fussball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ih habt Probleme echt, schlimm wie viele intolerante Menschen es gibt.
> Das ist Kulturgut und wenn es euch nicht gefällt macht doch einfach Ton aus?
> 
> Sich hier darüber zu muckieren das es einen voll auf die Nerven geht oder das sich die Menschen etwas wo hin schieben sollen ist sehr unnötig und fremdenfeindlich, shame on you .



Kulturgut sind Buschtrommeln, Volksmusik, oder Jahrhunderte alte Traditionen.
Diese Trompeten sind Lärmbelästigung und absolut nervtötend.
Oder willst du behaupten, dass diese Leuchtfackeln, die bei Fußballspielen inzwischen ebenfalls verboten sind, Kulturgut sind??


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Nö, mich nervts und das sag ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fußball läuft bei mir meist nebenher, den Ton habe ich an um Dinge mitzubekommen, die wirklich interessant sind. Wenn ich dann die ganze Zeit das PRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT in den Ohren hab geht es mir auf die Nerven.

Ich sag ja nicht, dass sie es verbieten sollen oder ihre "Kultur" (immerhin gibt die Vuvuzelas ja schon ganze 20 Jahre *hüstel*) vernachlässigen sollen. Wenn man bei nicht-afrikanischen Spielen auch mal wieder Fangesänge hört ist alles prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Irgendwelches Fangegröle kann man sicher auch nicht als Kulturgut bezeichnen.
Und ich bin sicher die Deutschen wären nicht glücklich wenn man ihnen das wiederrum untersagen würde.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dafür jegliche Lärmbelästigung wird absolut untersagt...


----------



## Haxxler (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn sie wenigstens irgendwelche Rhythmen tröten würden. Aber dieser permanente Teppich aus nur einem Ton ist wirklich einfach nur nervig. Wenn hier jeder mit ner Gaströte im Stadion sitzen würde und ununterbrochen damit tröten würde, würde man es auch zurecht verbieten. Das hat nichts mit Intoleranz zutun.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Fangesänge (in den Massen wie es in den Stadien ist) bringen für mich persönlich aber weit mehr Stimmung düber als das monotone Summen, dass die ganze Zeit im Stadion ist. Wenn man die Tröten nur in bestimmten Momenten einsetzen würde wärs ja toll, aber die werden geblasen egal wie die Stimmung ist.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Die ganze Welt hat Fangesänge und melodisches-herausfordende Paukenschläge (nein,kein Trommelwirbel) - recht dämliches Beispiel.
Wir könnten ja anfangen einen hirnzerstörenden Ton aufzunehmen und dann in den Stadien abspielen..

Man kann dem Spiel einfach nicht vernünftig Folgen, bzw mitfiebern.
Die Koreaner haben die Dinger zum einfach echt gut eingesetzt, indem sie zusammen geblasen haben und wirklich Stimmung damit gemacht haben. Danach wars wieder nur ein Dauerton..


----------



## Firun (12. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Kulturgut sind Buschtrommeln, Volksmusik, oder Jahrhunderte alte Traditionen.
> Diese Trompeten sind Lärmbelästigung und absolut nervtötend.
> Oder willst du behaupten, dass diese Leuchtfackeln, die bei Fußballspielen inzwischen ebenfalls verboten sind, Kulturgut sind??




Du übersiehst hier nur eine Sache, die WM findet nicht bei dir Zuhause statt sondern in einem anderen Land mit anderen Sitten, wie kommst du von den Trompeten auf Bengalfackeln ?

Du bist in meinen Augen einen Schritt zu weit gegangen wie du geschrieben hast _Geschrieben Heute, 03:50
Man sollte den Afrikanern ihre Tröten tief in den Anus schieben! Boah war ich heute sauer!_  , sowas macht man einfach nicht.

Eine Meinung zu vertreten ist eine Sache, aber ein anderes Volk deswegen gleich so anzugehen ist einfach in Ordnung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Du übersiehst hier nur eine Sache, die WM findet nicht bei dir Zuhause statt sondern in einem anderen Land mit anderen Sitten, wie kommst du von den Trompeten auf Bengalfackeln ?
> 
> Du bist in meinen Augen einen Schritt zu weit gegangen wie du geschrieben hast _Geschrieben Heute, 03:50
> Man sollte den Afrikanern ihre Tröten tief in den Anus schieben! Boah war ich heute sauer!_  , sowas macht man einfach nicht.
> ...




Ich komme darauf, weil die Fackeln so gehandhabt wurden, wie man mit den Vuvuzelas umgehen sollte: Verbieten.

Für dich geht das Wort [entfernt] schon zu weit.
Man drückt Dinge extra so aus, um seine Emotionen (In diesem Fall Wut), besser rüber zu bringen.
Das hat auch mit Fremdenfeinlichkeit nichts zu tun, auch wenn ich da "den Afrikanern" geschrieben habe.
Ich hätte genauso gut schreiben können "Man sollte jedem, der so eine Tröte benutzt...".
Aber du willst eh das lesen, was zu lesen willst. Wenn es um Rassismus geht, sind die Empfindlichen ja immer ganz schnell dabei, es so auszulegen.


----------



## Valinar (12. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die ganze Welt hat Fangesänge und melodisches-herausfordende Paukenschläge (nein,kein Trommelwirbel) - recht dämliches Beispiel.
> Wir könnten ja anfangen einen hirnzerstörenden Ton aufzunehmen und dann in den Stadien abspielen..
> 
> Man kann dem Spiel einfach nicht vernünftig Folgen, bzw mitfiebern.
> Die Koreaner haben die Dinger zum einfach echt gut eingesetzt, indem sie zusammen geblasen haben und wirklich Stimmung damit gemacht haben. Danach wars wieder nur ein Dauerton..



Ja anfangs wars ok aber danach gings wieder los.
Und da war das Stadion nur halb voll.

Klar sollte man es nicht verbieten aber ganz ehrlich...das zerstört einfach nur die WM-Stimmung weils einfach scheiße klingt.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Man kann nicht alles verbieten was nervt.

Mich nervt es auch wenn eine Horde stockbesoffener laut gröhlender Fussballfans die Strassenbahn stürmt. Das ist halt deren Vorstellung von Spass und nicht meine.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man kann nicht alles verbieten was nervt.



Ja selbstverständlich.
Aber ähnlich wie die Fackeln mit ihrer Hitze und dem Rauch, sind diese Tröten gefährlich für das Gehör.

EDIT: Wenigstens bei der Nationalhymne ist mal Ruhe. Da bekommt man ja Freudentränen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Dann stell den Fernseher leiser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann stell den Fernseher leiser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mah nein, ich mag Kommentatoren.^^
Ist zwar nicht mein Lieblingskommentator, aber der ist auch gut.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Du übersiehst hier nur eine Sache, die WM findet nicht bei dir Zuhause statt sondern in einem anderen Land mit anderen Sitten, wie kommst du von den Trompeten auf Bengalfackeln ?



Aber eine Weltmeisterschaft ist ein Sportfest für die ganze Welt und nicht nur für das austragende Land. 
Und wie in dem von mir verlinkten Spiegelartikel zu lesen ist, hat diese Tröte eine Tradition von nichtmal 20 Jahren. Da muss man sich fragen *wo fängt Kultur an? *
Letztendlich bleibt uns aber nichts anderes übrig als das Tröten zu tollerieren, aber etwas zu tollerieren heißt nich, dass man es gut heißen muss. 
Wenn ich beim Fußball schauen Kopfschmerzen bekomme, den Komentator nicht mehr verstehen kann, fällt es mir schwer dieses 'Stück Kultur aus Plastik' zu verteidigen. 
Für mich wirken die Tröten eher als kulturelle Trotzreaktion gegen die international eingebürgerte Fußballkultur.
 'Schaut her wir Afrikaner heben uns von der Masse ab, wir haben eigene Kultur, und die müsst ihr tollerieren egal wie nervtötent und sinnfrei sie auch ist!'
Denn in meinen Augen wirkt das monotone Summen dem Spielfluss entgegen und entnervt Spieler und Fans aus aller Welt (nicht nur Europa). 
Fangesänge, Mannschaftshymnen und Koreografien dagegen unterstützen den Spielfluss, treiben die Manschaften an und powern die Spieler auf.
Während das Vuvuzelagetröte immerwährend und monoton bleibt, ohne Rythmus und oft ohne Bezug zum Spielgeschehen.

Rückblickend wird man sagen, die WM2010 war eben eine 'exotische' Fußballerfahrung. Aber zu welchem Preis? Die Gastgeber hatten ihr Vergnügen, doch die Fans aus aller welt waren frustriert und entnervt. 

Man muss sich die Frage stellen: dreht sich die WM nur ums Austragungsland, oder geht es um den Sportgenuss den alle genießen können??


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juni 2010)

es sind paar fangesänge zu hören aber nur recht selten^^ mal wieder bestimmen die Vuvuzelasdas spiel was mir viel besser gefällt als die gesänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Aber eine Weltmeisterschaft ist ein Sportfest für die ganze Welt und nicht nur für das austragende Land.
> Und wie in dem von mir verlinkten Spiegelartikel zu lesen ist, hat diese Tröte eine Tradition von nichtmal 20 Jahren. Da muss man sich fragen *wo fängt Kultur an? *
> Letztendlich bleibt uns aber nichts anderes übrig als das Tröten zu tollerieren, aber etwas zu tollerieren heißt nich, dass man es gut heißen muss.
> Wenn ich beim Fußball schauen Kopfschmerzen bekomme, *den Komentator nicht mehr verstehen kann*, fällt es mir schwer dieses 'Stück Kultur aus Plastik' zu verteidigen.
> ...



Richtig, die bösen Afrikaner machen das nur, um allen auf den Sack zu gehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann die Tröten gut oder schlecht finden, aber dass man deswegen den Kommentator nicht mehr hört, ist ja wohl übertrieben.

Ist auch erst der zweite Tag, da würd' ich noch keine Rückblickprognosen wagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ja nu wirklich nix gegen die Tröten, aber wenn sie 90 Minuten non-stop zu hören sind, gehen sie einem echt auf den Sack.
Ich hab gestern 15 min Spiel FR/Uruguay gesehen und da hats mir schon gereicht. ( auch wegen dem Spiel an sich ;D )

Die nerven einfach.
Nachm Tor oder bei guten szenen OK... aber nicht andauernd -.-


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Richtig, die bösen Afrikaner machen das nur, um allen auf den Sack zu gehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also so hab ich es nicht gesagt. Ich meine einfach, es ist schließlich die erste WM auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent. Da muss man sich doch abheben von Europäischen Standarts.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Man kann die Tröten gut oder schlecht finden, aber dass man deswegen den Kommentator nicht mehr hört, ist ja wohl übertrieben.



Leider absolut nicht übertrieben...



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und Du blickst bereits am zweiten Tag auf die WM zurück und beurteilst, wie sie war?



Nur auf die 'musikalische Untermalung', denn ich denke nicht dass sich da noch was ändern wird. Oder wird sich ihre Kultur doch noch ändern und plötzlich finden alle Afrikaner ihre Vuvuzelas blöde und werfen sie weg?? Damit würde ich nicht rechenen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

> Also so hab ich es nicht gesagt. Ich meine einfach, es ist schließlich die erste WM auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent. Da muss man sich doch abheben von Europäischen Standarts.



Na ja, das kam bissl arg heftig rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde da keine böswilligen Absichten unterstellen.



> Leider absolut nicht übertrieben...



Ehrlich? Ich hab' grade das Argentinien-Spiel laufen und verstehe die Kommentatoren problemlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Nur auf die 'musikalische Untermalung' bezogen, denn ich denke nicht dass sich da noch was ändern wird. Oder wird sich ihre Kultur doch noch ändern und plötzlich finden alle Afrikaner ihre Vuvuzelas blöde und werfen sie weg?? Damit würde ich nicht rechenen.



Mein Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wart' erst mal ab - wenn sich die Fans alle sosehr dadurch gestört fühlen, ändert sich ja vielleicht noch was.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Man muss sich die Frage stellen: dreht sich die WM nur ums Austragungsland, oder geht es um den Sportgenuss den alle genießen können??




Die WM an sich nervt ohne Ende. Fussball wo man hinguckt, jedes Produkt will was mit Fussball zu tun haben.
Mir geht der ganze Kram auch ohne Tröten gehörig auf die Nerven.

Schaffen wir die WM doch ab. Ich wär nicht genervt, Du wärst nicht genervt.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume was machst du überhaupt hier in dem Thread, wenn du dich kein Stück für Fußball und die WM interessierst?


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Tikume was machst du überhaupt hier in dem Thread, wenn du dich kein Stück für Fußball und die WM interessierst?



Er diskutiert gerne über Sachen, von denen er keine Ahnung hat. Wie wir alle. =D


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Tikume was machst du überhaupt hier in dem Thread, wenn du dich kein Stück für Fußball und die WM interessierst?



Du hast nicht ernsthaft gerade Tikume nach GRÜNDEN gefragt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

Naja, bei einer WM alle 4 Jahre kann man den "Hype" in der Zeit ja wohl mal vertragen oder?
Ich glaube, wenn man sich nicht dafür interessiert, fällt es auch durchaus leicht, dem ganzen entgehen zu können.
Solange man sich nicht von jedem Fußball den man sieht entnerven lässt.

Ich find es gut, gehört nunmal zur WM dazu, wieso sollte mich das stören.


----------



## Firun (12. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich komme darauf, weil die Fackeln so gehandhabt wurden, wie man mit den Vuvuzelas umgehen sollte: Verbieten.
> 
> Für dich geht das Wort [entfernt] schon zu weit.
> Man drückt Dinge extra so aus, um seine Emotionen (In diesem Fall Wut), besser rüber zu bringen.
> ...



Hättest du es mal anders geschrieben, aber du möchtest es allem Anschein nach nicht verstehen, man drückt sich einfach nicht so aus wenn man ein ordentliches Gespräch sucht.

Aber auch völlig egal weil es am Thema vorbei geht, das Ende vom Lied ist das ich der Böse bin..wie immer halt , und du natürlich recht hast..wie immer halt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die WM an sich nervt ohne Ende. Fussball wo man hinguckt, jedes Produkt will was mit Fussball zu tun haben.
> Mir geht der ganze Kram auch ohne Tröten gehörig auf die Nerven.
> 
> Schaffen wir die WM doch ab. Ich wär nicht genervt, Du wärst nicht genervt.



Also ich wäre genervt ohne Fußball. 

Und alle 4 Jahre mal ein Monat WM, das hälst auch du mal aus... 

Ändert aber alles nichts daran dass das Getröte stark 'gewöhnungsbedürftig' ist.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du hast nicht ernsthaft gerade Tikume nach GRÜNDEN gefragt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kanns ja mal versuchen ^^


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Gerade gehts in der Halbzeitpause um die Instrumente.
Ich scheine also nicht der einzige zu sein der damit ein Problem hat, und das hat nichts mit kulurvertrossenheit oder diskriminierung zutun.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

also ehrlich gesagt habe ich bisher nur 2 Spiele angefangen, zu schauen.
Jedoch ist dieser permanente und monotone Krach einfach nur unerträglich -
und das schon bereits im TV.

Daher werde ich nur wenige Spiele anschauen bzw. leise oder gar ganz ohne Ton.

Wie mag es erst den Spielern nach min 90 Minuten gehen -
geschweige denn von denen, die genau 2 Tröten jeweils in einem Ohr stecken haben.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel hinterher Gehörschäden haben.
Die HNO Ärzte werdensich imo jedenfalls vor Behandlungen nicht retten können.

Diese Tröten haben 0 mit Fussbal zu tun -
es ist lediglich nur eine Lärmbelästigung - bei Schäden tendiere ich gar richtung Körperverletzung.

Da ist geht es ja selbst auf ner Raveparty gesitteter zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Und alle 4 Jahre mal ein Monat WM, das hälst auch du mal aus...



Genau wie ihr einen Monat Getröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juni 2010)

Naja auch einmal pro Spiel entschuldigt sich der Moderator für das Getröte.
Wie schon gesagt:
Afrika hat soviel tolle Musik, wenn ich jetzt an das denke was die Afrikaner damals im Studentenwohnheim gehört haben.
Das reicht von Steeldrums bis zu Buschtrommeln.
Und diese Instrumente HABEN Tradition.
Der WM Song gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Warum hört man nicht Dauergetrommel im Stadion mit ein paar wirklich schönen afrikanischen Gesängen.

In 20 Jahren wird man sich an die WM in Afrika erinnern als die WM mit den Plastiktröten. Das find ich persönlich schade.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume mag keine schnellen Autos, kein Fussball ,nervt ziemlich..ich glaube das Avatar trifft schon zu. (Natürlich nerven nicht alle Frauen (um direkt mal auf der sicheren Schiene zu sein) *g*)


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hättest du es mal anders geschrieben, aber du möchtest es allem Anschein nach nicht verstehen, man drückt sich einfach nicht so aus wenn man ein ordentliches Gespräch sucht.




Jetzt wirfst du mir auch noch Interesse an einem Gespräch vor, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt (Man achte auf die Uhrzeit des Posts) definitiv nicht hatte. Ich wollte mich einfach mal auslassen.



Firun schrieb:


> Aber auch völlig egal weil es am Thema vorbei geht, das Ende vom Lied ist das ich der Böse bin..wie immer halt , und du natürlich recht hast..wie immer halt.. fällt uns allen was auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, mir fällt auf, das du eine härtere Wortwahl anscheinend nicht verträgst und viel zu ernst nimmst.
Aber gut, ich mag dich nicht, du magst mich nicht. Perfekte Voraussetzungen, um sich aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, die Veranstalter werden viele Einnahmebußen hinnehmen müssen,
weil dieser Krach für Viele neu und einfach nur unerträglich.

Es ist echt arm, daß man keine Fangesänge mehr hört, keine Tänze sieht -
daß man auf so ein billiges Produkt setzt.
Und die Afrikaner haben es in punkto Stimmungsmache echt drauf - aber ohne son Zeug.

Das zerstört das ganze klassische Fußballfeeling!


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hättest du es mal anders geschrieben, aber du möchtest es allem Anschein nach nicht verstehen, man drückt sich einfach nicht so aus wenn man ein ordentliches Gespräch sucht.
> 
> Aber auch völlig egal weil es am Thema vorbei geht, das Ende vom Lied ist das ich der Böse bin..wie immer halt , und du natürlich recht hast..wie immer halt..
> 
> ...



Spätestens wenn die ersten Kinder in der Nachbarschaft anfangen mit den Tröten Krach zu machen wird sich auch deine grenzenlose Toleranz verflüchtigen.



Tikume schrieb:


> Genau wie ihr einen Monat Getröte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht wenn man sich 4 Jahre auf den einen Monat freut. 

Aber ich hab das Gefühl ihr versteht das etwas falsch. Ich habe nichts gegen die WM in Südafrika oder 'echte' afrikanische Kultur, es wird sicher großartig was die Qualität der Spiele angeht u.s.w. 
Da ist das Getröte nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Aber ein nerviger Tropfen, der nicht sein müsste.
Und die Meinung muss keiner mit mir teilen.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Warum hört man nicht Dauergetrommel im Stadion mit ein paar wirklich schönen afrikanischen Gesängen.



Ev. weil die Afrikaner keine Lust hatten sich mit Baströckchen trommelnd ins Stadion zu setzen um dem europäischem Afrika-Klischee zu entsprechen?


----------



## Haxxler (12. Juni 2010)

Ob das neue Trötenklischee da besser ist? ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ob das neue Trötenklischee da besser ist? ^^



"Woran denkst du bei Südafrikanern?"

"*tröööööööööööööööt*"

...

Wenig vorteilhaft.^^


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Vorallem Klischee hin und her..wayne? Die Trommeln und Gesänge waren erste klasse und haben nen tolles Feeling rübergebracht.


----------



## nuriina (12. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNaNxDKK9F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juni 2010)

Dann kann ich ja froh sein, dass das Dutzend Afrikaner das ich in meiner Studienzeit zu meinen Bekannten zählen durfte hier klischeehafte Musik gehört hatte und zu feiern auch diese klischeehaften Festgewänder anhatte...

Manchmal glaub ich du schreibst hier nur aus Prinzip irgendwas rein ohne dich über ein Thema zu informieren ^^.

Verdammt ^^
Lass die Finger von der Vuvuzela ging mir auch schon den ganzen Tag durch den Kopf ohne das ich das Lied kannte...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt spielt mal wieder lieb miteinander, sonst mach' ich hier dicht. Hält ja kein Mensch aus, das Rumgezicke!


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Dann hast Du sicherlich eine gute Erklärung parat warum die Afrikaner bei der WM anders als alle deine Bekannten mit ner Tröte ins Stadion gehen.
Ich bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist dass sie es machen und ganz sicherlich nicht um euch zu ärgern. 

Ich finde es fast schon wieder erschreckend wie man auf der einen Seite Toleranz für seine eigenen WM-Macken verlangt, die man auf der anderen Seite anderen Leuten nicht zugestehen will.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

(Nein, das ist jetzt nicht provokant gemeint)

Welche WM Macken, haben denn wir Deutschen gehabt?


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ev. weil die Afrikaner keine Lust hatten sich mit *Baströckchen* trommelnd ins Stadion zu setzen um dem europäischem *Afrika-Klischee* zu entsprechen?


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Mag Dein Klischee sein - nicht Meines!
Du lebst wohl auch hinter dem Mond, wie Deine Auffassung zeigt.
Afrikaner sind teilweise sehr modern - und können auf natürliche Weise mehr Stimmung machen, 
wie manch Europäer!
Und dazu brauchen sie auch keine Baströckchen.

Du musst nicht von Dir auf Andere schließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Und eben im Fernsehen habe ich nur wenige Afrikaner mit so'ner Tröte gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz & noch ein schönes Wochenende Euch


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juni 2010)

Aus dem selben Grund warum in Deutschland Menschen mit Druckluftfanfaren ins Stadion laufen und nicht Schön ist die Heide singen...

Allerdings ist die traditionelle Musik in Afrika stärker verwurzelt als hier zu Lande die traditionellen Lieder.

Davon abgesehen ist die WM immer eine Chance für ein Land sein Image zu ändern das es der Welt präsentiert.

Vor 4 Jahren in Deutschland hat die ganze Welt gesehen, dass Deutsche wieder stolz auf ihr Land sein können und in aller Öffentlichkeit auch mit deutschen Fahnen rumlaufen durften.
Jetzt hat Südafrika die Chance sich der Welt zu zeigen und sich zu präsentieren. Und wenn es deren Ziel ist als Vuvuzelatrötenland bekannt zu werden ist das natürlich ihr gutes Recht. Aber meiner Meinung geht dort eine Menge verloren, was dieses Land bieten kann.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Mag Dein Klischee sein - nicht Meines!
> *Du lebst wohl auch hinter dem Mond, wie Deine Auffassung zeigt.*
> Afrikaner sind teilweise sehr modern - und können auf natürliche Weise mehr Stimmung machen,
> ...



Zurückhaltung bitte.
Die WM ist noch lang, und ich will nicht dass der Thread schon am zweiten Tag geschlossen werden muss.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Mag Dein Klischee sein - nicht Meines!


Erst gucken wem ich antworte - dann replien. Danke.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume? Antwortest du noch auf meine Frage? :>

Bei uns sind es doch nur Gesänge und Trommeln (im Takt, gemeinsam und antreibend) oder war ich seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr im Stadium oder läuft nen Soundfilter im TV? *g*
Und das, findet man bei jedem Land.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Besoffenes Gegröle, Lächerliche Kleidung, Hooligans - ich würde das sehr wohl als nervig bis gefährlich ansehen.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Besoffenes Gegröle, Lächerliche Kleidung, Hooligans - ich würde das sehr wohl als nervig bis gefährlich ansehen.


Ich weiß nicht bei wie vielen Fußballspielen du bisher warst und bei welchen Vereinen... meine Live-Stadion-Erfahrungen sind definitiv anders.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juni 2010)

@Tikume

warum postes du eigendlich wenn dir die WM am arsch vorbei geht , jede deine post sind nix als mimimimimimimimimimimimimi das ist nur lächerlich


----------



## Valinar (12. Juni 2010)

Mhh von der lächerlichen Kleidung abgesehen hab ich von deinen anderen genannten punkten in der letzten WM im Stadion nichts mitbekommen...
Und auch sonst scheinst du nicht sehr viele Spiele verfolgt haben


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Hooligans sind nicht erlaubt.. die bekommen Stadienverbot und kommen zu Hauf ins Gefängnis..
Aber die Argumente treffen ja nur auf Deutsche zu *hust

"Ich mag dich auch nicht" Minus+ Minus ergibt halt nicht immer Plus..


Btt: Ich sehe gerade keinen einzigen Argentinischen Fan mit ner Tröte. 
Die Asiatische Fraktion spielt bei sowas ja gerne mal mit und schwimmt mitm Fluss.
Vielleicht ist die Hoffnung ja wirklich da, das wenn Europäische Manschaften spielen auch Ruhe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Besoffenes Gegröle, Lächerliche Kleidung, Hooligans - ich würde das sehr wohl als nervig bis gefährlich ansehen.



Gegen Hooligans wird ja auch etwas unternommen und besoffenes Gegröhle geht im Jubel und Fangesänge unter. Und "lächerliche Kleidung" auf eine Stufe mit den Vuvuzelas zu stellen, was die nervigkeit angeht finde ich doch etwas sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> @Tikume
> 
> warum postes du eigendlich wenn dir die WM am arsch vorbei geht , jede deine post sind nix als mimimimimimimimimimimimimi das ist nur lächerlich



Was ein Glück, dass wir konstruktive Poster wie dich haben.

Haltet Euch zurück, sonst ist hier Sense.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erst gucken wem ich antworte - dann replien. Danke.


Das war beim Replien doch egal!
Ich bezog mich einzig und alleine auf Deine Aussage - auf Nix Anderes -
darum habe ich auch Dich zitiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manowår schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Hoffnung ja wirklich da, das wenn Europäische Manschaften spielen auch Ruhe ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja genau die Hoffnung habe ich .... noch. 

So, nun bin hier aber raus - wie erwähnt wurde, die WM ist noch lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Besoffenes Gegröle



Gibt es überall dort, wo es Alkohol gibt - Also weltweit, egal zu welcher Zeit, oder Feier.



Tikume schrieb:


> Lächerliche Kleidung



1. Auslegungssache, 2. Stört sie nicht beim Fussball gucken, 3. Lächerliche Kleidung gibt es überall.



Tikume schrieb:


> Hooligans



Hooligans gehören nicht zum Fussball, die wollen sich nur prügeln und sind zudem äußerst selten und nutzen Spiele von wenig bekannten Vereinen als Treff.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Gegen Hooligans wird ja auch etwas unternommen und besoffenes Gegröhle geht im Jubel und Fangesänge unter.


Dir ist klar dass "Fans" das nicht nur im Stadion machen sondern auch in Strassenbahn, auf der Strasse, etc und da geht es NICHT unter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn euch das Getröte nervt ist es verständlich, aber man kann nunmal nicht alles verbieten was irgendeinen nervt.

Vielleicht habt ihr auch Glück und die Leute da entscheiden von selbst dass das Getröte mal zu pausieren hat.

Ach ja, ich mach jetzt nicht viel mit Audiobearbeitung aber ein monotones Geräusch rauszufiltern ist relativ simpel, da könnten die Fernsehsender durchaus was machen.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


'nuff said


----------



## Haxxler (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dir ist klar dass "Fans" das nicht nur im Stadion machen sondern auch in Strassenbahn, auf der Strasse, etc und da geht es NICHT unter ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist klar dass es den Leuten hier um die Geräuschkulisse in den Stadien geht? ^^


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das war beim Replien doch egal!
> Ich bezog mich einzig und alleine auf Deine Aussage - auf Nix Anderes -
> darum habe ich auch Dich zitiert.
> 
> ...



Es war relevant da Du behauptet hast es wäre mein Klischee, dieses aber aus dem Vorpost stammte.




Haxxler schrieb:


> Dir ist klar dass es den Leuten hier um die Geräuschkulisse in den Stadien geht? ^^


Und ich dachte ihr sitzt vorm TV und könnt den Ton leiser drehen. Mein Fehler - verzeih bitte.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn die WM wieder nach Deutschland kommt, hockt Euch halt alle mit Alphörnern ins Stadion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Na das will ich mal Sehn Wie die ganze Leute da mit Alphörnern Im Stadion Rumgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Na das will ich mal Sehn Wie die ganze Leute da mit Alphörnern Im Stadion Rumgammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fänd' das einfach nur geil! Allein die Optik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich fänd' das einfach nur geil! Allein die Optik!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das must du dir Jetzt so 80000 Mal Vorstellen also 80000 Leute mit den dingern :x


----------



## Grivok (12. Juni 2010)

@tikume:
das mit dem Rausfiltern ist zwar für die Fernsehzuschauer ganz okay, aber was ist a) mit den anderen Zuschauern im Stadion und b) mit den Spielern.
Der südafrikanische Trainer hat ja vorher laut herausgetönt, dass die Vuvuzelas die Gegner konfus machen sollen.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Grivok schrieb:


> Der südafrikanische Trainer hat ja vorher laut herausgetönt, dass die Vuvuzelas die Gegner konfus machen sollen.




Hast du da eine Quelle für? 
Würd ich schade finden, weil die Afrikanischen Teams ja eigentlich ziemlich fair spielen.


----------



## Grivok (12. Juni 2010)

klar
12er Mann

edit
hier auch
oder hier


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Grivok schrieb:


> klar
> 12er Mann
> 
> edit
> ...



"...Beim Confed-Cup 2009 klagten Fernsehsender, Trainer und Spieler über die störende Geräuschkulisse. Der spanische Mittelfeldspieler Xabi Alonso forderte, Vuvuzelas zu verbieten, weil sie die Konzentration der Spieler störten und nichts zur Atmosphäre beisteuerten. Auch Deutschlands Teamchef* Joachim Löw meinte, höflich formulierend, Vuvuzelas seien &#8220;auf die Dauer etwas nervend&#8220;*. Thailands Nationalcoach Bryan Robson meinte nach dem Spiel gegen Südafrika, er habe wegen des Lärms nicht mit seiner Mannschaft kommunizieren können,..."

interessant


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ihr sitzt vorm TV und könnt den Ton leiser drehen. Mein Fehler - verzeih bitte.


*seufz* Nochmal...
Es geht um die Stimmung, die durch Fangesänge, Klatschen und auch durch Stille übertragen wird. Das ganze kommt bei einem monotonem PRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT einfach nicht rüber.


----------



## iRapid (12. Juni 2010)

Ich finde man sollte sich nicht so anstellen wenn die Leute damit rumtröten,es ist immerhin nur alle 4 Jahre WM und es dauert doch nur einen Monat lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

iRapid schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte sich nicht so anstellen wenn die Leute damit rumtröten,es ist immerhin nur alle 4 Jahre WM und es dauert doch nur einen Monat lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben weil nur alle 4 Jahre WM ist, ist es mist, dass die Stimmung durch dieses tröten zerstört wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2010)

Ich will dann aber auch das während der WM keinerlei Alkohol verkauft und keine öffentlichen Auftritte mehr veranstaltet werden dürfen... meine Stimmung wird dadurch extrem gestört...


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will dann aber auch das während der WM keinerlei Alkohol verkauft und keine öffentlichen Auftritte mehr veranstaltet werden dürfen... meine Stimmung wird dadurch extrem gestört...



Du meinst die Stimmung, die du auch zuhause hast? Dann geh nach hause.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ...
> Es geht um die Stimmung, die durch Fangesänge, Klatschen und auch durch Stille übertragen wird. Das ganze kommt bei einem monotonem PRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT einfach nicht rüber.


ganz genau
Nur leider können das Leute, die nur mit 'ner Tröte aufgewachsen sind nicht so empfinden. ...


----------



## Grivok (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will dann aber auch das während der WM keinerlei Alkohol verkauft und keine öffentlichen Auftritte mehr veranstaltet werden dürfen... meine Stimmung wird dadurch extrem gestört...



Hmmm werden dadurch denn auch die gegnerischen Manschaften gestört.
Wird dir der Alkohol aufgedrängt, wenn du zuhause vor dem Fernseher sitzt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du meinst die Stimmung, die du auch zuhause hast? Dann geh nach hause.



Selbst wenn ich zu Hause bin muss ich mir die Scheiße da draußen antun... ich wohne leider nicht in einem Bunker...

Achja... Autokorsos dürfen auch zu Hause bleiben!

Und wer sagt, das im Stadion das Rumgegröle nicht stört?


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ganz genau
> Nur leider können das Leute, die nur mit 'ner Tröte aufgewachsen sind nicht so empfinden. ...



Dann kommen wir doch wieder zur Frage zurück:
 Dreht sich die WM nur ums Austragungsland, oder geht es um den Sportgenuss den alle genießen können??


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich zu Hause bin muss ich mir die Scheiße da draußen antun... ich wohne leider nicht in einem Bunker...
> Achja... Autokorsos dürfen auch zu Hause bleiben!



Dann verbiete Fußball, Hochzeiten, Baseball, Football und Hupen in Autos werden direkt ausgebaut. Stören dich ja in deiner "Stimmung".


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dann verbiete Fußball, Hochzeiten, Baseball, Football und Hupen in Autos werden direkt ausgebaut. Stören dich ja in deiner "Stimmung".



1000% /sign^^


----------



## Grivok (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich zu Hause bin muss ich mir die Scheiße da draußen antun... ich wohne leider nicht in einem Bunker...
> 
> Achja... Autokorsos dürfen auch zu Hause bleiben!
> 
> Und wer sagt, das im Stadion das Rumgegröle nicht stört?



okay...
dann bitte in der Stadt in der du wohnst auch keine Kirchen, keine Kirmes, keinen Karneval und keine Kneipen mehr....die stören dich nachher nur...
am besten ziehst du weit draussen aufs Land


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juni 2010)

oder er soll sich ein bunker bauen und sich für jahre ein schliessen


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Grivok schrieb:


> am besten ziehst du weit draussen aufs Land



Oder schottet seinen Keller ab und bleibt dann da drin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2010)

Ihr seid voll in die Falle getreten... eure Macken müssen akzeptiert und tolleriert werden aber WEHE jemand stellt sich gegen eure macken...

Anderen vorschreiben wollen was sie zu tun haben aber sich nichts vorschreiben lassen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts als Heuchler...


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Jetzt kommt wieder runter und bleibt sachlich. Es bringt rein gar nichts sich hier persönlich anzugiften.



Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid voll in die Falle getreten... eure Macken müssen akzeptiert und tolleriert werden aber WEHE jemand stellt sich gegen eure macken...
> 
> Anderen vorschreiben wollen was sie zu tun haben aber sich nichts vorschreiben lassen wollen
> 
> ...



Jain, und das sage ich ohne auf deine tolle Falle reingefallen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Autokorso ist in 5 Minuten weg, am Ende der WM, falls "wir" gut abschließen sollten, kann er auch mal ne Stunde dauern.
Ich schaue gerne die WM, habe bei der letzten WM und EM fast jedes Spiel (mehr oder weniger) geschaut, auch um einen Teil der Athmophere mit zu bekommen. Für mich ist zumindest letzter Teil bei den ersten 4 Spielen komplett untergegangen (mit kurzen Erholungsphasen). Und nein, ich fordere nicht dass sie verboten wird, aber sie nervt mich persönlich und ich hoffe darauf, dass man heute bei England gegen Amerika wieder ein bißchen mehr von der Stimmung um Stadion mitbekommt.


----------



## Grivok (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt wieder runter und bleibt sachlich. Es bringt rein gar nichts sich hier persönlich anzugiften.



okay....weil du es bist

aber mich stören die vuvuzelas ja nicht grundsätzlich
wenn sie ab und zu mal getrötet werden isses doch okay....
aber 90 minuten dauertröten nervt einfach

edit:
und was Selor Kilith betrifft: das hat nix mit reinfallen zu tun, sondern mit Äpfeln mit Birnen vergleichen zu tun. Du stellst lautstärke, (im fall von Autokorso oder Jubelgesänge beim Public viewing) auf eine Stufe mit nervtötendem Dauertröten. Das eine dauert nur ein paar minuten, das andere ist andauernd


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid voll in die Falle getreten... eure Macken müssen akzeptiert und tolleriert werden aber WEHE jemand stellt sich gegen eure macken...



Was hat das mit Macken zu tun? Eine Macke ist, wenn man an Bleistiften kaut, sich ständig an der gleichen Stelle kratzt, oder morgens unbedingt eine Dusche braucht, ohne die man nicht wach wird.

Eine Tröte ist keine Macke, sie ist ein Instrument. Diesen Instrument ist in diesem Fall nervig.
Sie wäre 1000 mal weniger nervig, wenn sie nur ab und zu ertönen würde. Das ist sogar stimmungsfördern.
Aber ein dauerhaftes getröte ist einfach scheiße.

Bestes Beispiel: Eine Hochzeitskaravane. Sie fährt schnell vorbei und hupt in einem bestimmten Rhytmus.
Was wäre, wenn die Autos jetzt vor der Hochzeitsfeier stehen bleiben und dauerhaft hupen? Exakt - die Hochzeitsstimmung ist im Arsch.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid voll in die Falle getreten... eure Macken müssen akzeptiert und tolleriert werden aber WEHE jemand stellt sich gegen eure macken...
> 
> Anderen vorschreiben wollen was sie zu tun haben aber sich nichts vorschreiben lassen wollen
> 
> ...



Es geht darum, dass der monotone Lärm der Vuvuzelas die Stadionstimmung (womöglich) negativ beeinflusst.
Der von dir genannte Alkoholkonsum und das Fangegröle... aber keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Stimmung im Stadion (und somit auch zuhause, vorm Fernseher) haben. 
Den dummes, besoffenes Fangegröle geht unter aufwändigen Koreografien und stimmungsvollen Liedern und Mannschaftshymnen unter. 
Und diese gehen wiederum im Vuvuzelakrach unter...


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich finde man macht es sich etwas einfach, das mit ner Macke zu vergleichen.

Ebenso nehme ich mal an, das diese Törten weit nerviger sind, als irgendwelches Besoffene Gegröhle (sowas
stört mich pers. z.B überhaupt garnicht, viel mehr kann sogar sowas "Stimmung" aufbaun - da es zu solchen
Ereignissen eben mehr oder weniger dazu gehört).

Aber diese Törten, ich meine - für mich ist es sogar unverständlich wieso diese SüdAfrikaner da so drauf abfahren,
vll weil sie so billig sind. Aber letztendlich müssten doch sogar die erkennen, das viel mehr Stimmung entsteht, wenn
man versucht Melodisch zu pusten oder zumindest nicht 100% des Spiels übers. 

Was einfach nervt, das eigentlich die gesamte Zeit über die selbe Stimmung herrscht. Man hat keine Momente bei denen
man sagen könnte "Jetzt ist was los" - weil einfach ständig dieses scheiss teil geblasen wird. 

Am Anfang gings noch, jetzt fängts langsam an mich etwas zu stören (auch wenn ich mir deshalb noch lange nicht
den Ton abschalten werden). Wobei nerven vll auch noch nicht ganz erreicht ist, vielmehr find ich es eigentlich schade,
das die wirklich gute Stimmung verloren geht!


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Aber letztendlich müssten doch sogar die erkennen, das viel mehr Stimmung entsteht, wenn
> man versucht Melodisch zu pusten oder zumindest nicht 100% des Spiels übers.
> 
> Was einfach nervt, das eigentlich die gesamte Zeit über die selbe Stimmung herrscht. Man hat keine Momente bei denen
> man sagen könnte "Jetzt ist was los" - weil einfach ständig dieses scheiss teil geblasen wird.



Genau das ist das Problem. Das Getröte steht in keinem Zusammenhang zum Spielgeschehen. Der Krach ist ständiger Begleiter, ganz egal was auf dem Platz vor sich geht, und das ist schlecht für die Stimmung.


----------



## Valinar (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will dann aber auch das während der WM keinerlei Alkohol verkauft und keine öffentlichen Auftritte mehr veranstaltet werden dürfen... meine Stimmung wird dadurch extrem gestört...



Und was hat das direkt mit der Stimmung im Stadion zutun?
Das ist ein völlig falscher vergleicht.
Es geht hier wie schon öfters erwähnt(da manche wohl unwillens sind es zu verstehen) um die Stimmung im Stadion.
Man hört nur dieses blöde Getröte und sonst nichts.
Das ist Monoton und versaut aus sicht der Zuschauer und auch der Spieler das Spielvergnügen!
Schon vor einem Jahr haben sich die Spieler mehr als nur gestört gefühlt und nur weil SA Blatters Privatprojekt ist hat die FIFA nichts dagegen gemacht.
Das werden einfach nur Monotone&Emotionslose Spiele.
Die Gefühle im Stadion machen doch gerade mit den Kick aus und reisen einen mit aber hiervon spürt man einfach garnichts.
Es gibt nicht den Kick und nicht die Gefühle...es kommt bei mir einfach nicht das Fussballfeeling auf und das finde ich schade.


Da wirds in den nächsten Tagen auch noch viel Kritik seitens der Trainer und Spieler geben.
Und das leider nicht zu unrecht.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *seufz* Nochmal...
> Es geht um die Stimmung, die durch Fangesänge, Klatschen und auch durch Stille übertragen wird. Das ganze kommt bei einem monotonem PRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT einfach nicht rüber.



Mir ist schon klar dass das für dich nicht so rüberkommt, aber gibt es Dir das Recht zu bestimmen was die Leute dort dürfen und was nicht?
Denn würden die das genauso sehen würden sie ja nicht rumtröten.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Wo schreibe ich denn den Leuten vor, was sie zu lassen haben?


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

[entfernt] 


Sie sind nicht nur nervig, sondern stören die Spiele und nein, nicht nur die Fans sondern auch die Teams und deren Trainer.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Okay, ich denke wir haben uns jetzt alle genug gegenseitig angemault.
EDIT: Auf allgemeinen Wunsch mache ich hier wieder auf.
BITTE seht von Kommentaren wie "und sowas darf immernoch rumposten..." ab - mit Zucker obendrauf. Okay? Muss doch nicht sein...


----------



## Grivok (12. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar dass das für dich nicht so rüberkommt, aber gibt es Dir das Recht zu bestimmen was die Leute dort dürfen und was nicht?
> Denn würden die das genauso sehen würden sie ja nicht rumtröten.



hast du evtl mal nen kurzen Blick in die verlinkten Artikel geworfen.
Bei diesem Dauertröten geht es anscheinend nicht nur um Spass sondern auch darum mit diesem Dauerton die Mannschaften zu nerven.
Man darf seine Heimmannschaft ja gerne unterstützen, und der Zuschauer sollte der 12te Mann sein, aber das ist schon eher psychologische Kriegsführung

UND VIELEN DANK AN BERSERKERKITTEN!!!!!


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Also als Südafrika gegen Mexiko gespielt hat, haben nur die Mexikaner diese Töne vernommen ? Die Südafrikanische Mannschaft hört das doch genauso.

In Europa finde ich es da schlimmer : Wenn mannschaft A am Ball ist gibts Pfeifkonzert und wütende Beleidigungen, kommt Mannschaft B an den Ball wird gejubelt. Sowas ist viel mehr "psychologische Kriegsführung"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe das wie Stancer. Wenn das als Verwirrungstaktik gedacht wäre, würden sie ihre eigene Mannschaft doch nicht auch antröten oder spielen die alle mit Ohrenstöpseln? Wobei, geil wäre es ja - da wird zur Halbzeit gepfiffen und die machen einfach weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also als Südafrika gegen Mexiko gespielt hat, haben nur die Mexikaner diese Töne vernommen ? Die Südafrikanische Mannschaft hört das doch genauso.
> 
> In Europa finde ich es da schlimmer : Wenn mannschaft A am Ball ist gibts Pfeifkonzert und wütende Beleidigungen, kommt Mannschaft B an den Ball wird gejubelt. Sowas ist viel mehr "psychologische Kriegsführung"



Deshalb gibt es Heim- und Auswärtsspiele.
Die gibt es bei einer WM nicht.


----------



## Grivok (12. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also als Südafrika gegen Mexiko gespielt hat, haben nur die Mexikaner diese Töne vernommen ? Die Südafrikanische Mannschaft hört das doch genauso.
> 
> In Europa finde ich es da schlimmer : Wenn mannschaft A am Ball ist gibts Pfeifkonzert und wütende Beleidigungen, kommt Mannschaft B an den Ball wird gejubelt. Sowas ist viel mehr "psychologische Kriegsführung"



hmmm scheinbar stört die Südafrikaner der Ton nicht, sonst würde der TRAINER der Südafrikaner nicht selber sagen, dass die Vuvuzelas dabei helfen den Gegner aus dem Konzept zu bringen, oder?


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Die Afrikanischen Mannschaften spielen aber immer damit und benutzen mit Sicherheit eine andere Art der Kommunikation.
"Dann sollen die anderen das doch auch so machen!" - Du kannst nicht von Heut auf Morgen deine komplette Art des Trainings und Spielführung ändern.

Und eine kleine Entschuldigung an die Threadteilnehmer, das aufgrund meines hitzigen Kommentars der Thread geschlossen wurde. :>


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wo schreibe ich denn den Leuten vor, was sie zu lassen haben?


Mir geht es nicht darum zu beweisen dass es nicht nervig ist, sondern darum zu beweisen dass jeder Mensch was anderes toll findet und daher die anderen eben auch ein Recht auf ihr Getröte haben.

halten wir einfach fest dass wir offenbar ja einer Meinung sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

*Danke für die Wiedereröffnen.
Ich hoffe dass sich so manche in Zukunft etwas zurückhalten werden. 

*Wir wollen schließlich nicht dass der Thread entgültig geschlossen wird.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also als Südafrika gegen Mexiko gespielt hat, haben nur die Mexikaner diese Töne vernommen ? Die Südafrikanische Mannschaft hört das doch genauso.
> 
> In Europa finde ich es da schlimmer : Wenn mannschaft A am Ball ist gibts Pfeifkonzert und wütende Beleidigungen, kommt Mannschaft B an den Ball wird gejubelt. Sowas ist viel mehr "psychologische Kriegsführung"



Also die ewige Dauerbeschallung der lauten Vuvuzelas wirkt wie "psychologische Kriegsführung" gegen den Zuschauer...
edit:
So läuft gerade im ZDF eine Umfrage zum Thema. Vuvuzela - nervtötend oder stimmungsvoll.
Ich war so frei hier ebenfalls eine *Umfrage* einzufügen. Viel Spaß, bin gespannt aufs Ergebniss.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, das sich das live im Stadion ganz anders anhört. Hab bei den Spielen jedenfalls noch niemanden im Publikum entdeckt, der sich die Ohren zuhält.
Wenn das also so komisch durch die Fernseher rüber kommt können die Fans doch nichts dafür !


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hab bei den Spielen jedenfalls noch niemanden im Publikum entdeckt, der sich die Ohren zuhält.



Hab ich bei Konzerten auch noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da kommen entweder Oropax oder nen Stück Serviette rein.


----------



## Valinar (12. Juni 2010)

Also wenn das mittlerweile selbst die Spieler und Trainer sehr nervt und es als massiv störend empfinden werden das sicher auch die Zuschauer merken(Ohrstöpsel sind übrigens ausverkauft).
Aber hier muss man auch sagen das die Südafrikaner das sicher schon ein paar Jahre länger hören und länger Zeit hatten sich daran zu gewöhnen.

Es gab ja wie gesagt schon vor einem Jahr sehr viel Ärger wegen den Vuvuzelas weil sich damals schon Spieler und Zuschauer massiv beschwert haben.
Verbieten will es ihnen ja keiner aber vieleicht hätte gerade die FIFA etwas dagegen halten können...die dinger so bauen das sie nicht ganz so laut sind.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

http://www.zdf.de/ZD...Nervtoeter%253F

ITT: People who like football and people who don't.


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juni 2010)

Vuvuzelas sind richtige Lärmbelästigung in vielen Städten:Ich find's witzig,hört sich an wie ein Schwarm Insekten

Vom Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen wurde im Mai 2010 eine Empfehlung an alle Kommunen ausgesprochen, den Gebrauch von Vuvuzelas bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen (Public Viewing) zu untersagen, um eine Gehörgefährdung für andere Besucher und das mögliche Übertönen von Notfalldurchsagen zu vermeiden.[sup][7][/sup] Die Stadt Köln folgt dieser Empfehlung: Die Verwendung einer Vuvuzela während einer öffentlichen WM-Veranstaltung in Köln kann deshalb im äußersten Fall ein Verwarnungsgeld von 35 Euro nach sich ziehen.[sup][8][/sup] Auch in Heilbronn, Goch, Berlin, Hamburg, Dortmund, Freiburg, Gelsenkirchen, Rheine, Haltern, Leverkusen, Würzburg und Nürnberg gilt das Vuvuzela-Verbot für öffentliche WM-Spiele-Vorführungen.[sup][9][/sup][sup][10][/sup][sup][11][/sup][sup][12][/sup][sup][13][/sup][sup][14][/sup][sup][15][/sup][sup][16][/sup] In Bonn, Düsseldorf, Oberhausen und Castrop-Rauxel sind Vuvuzelas bei öffentlichen Fernsehübertragungen hingegen weiterhin erlaubt.[sup][17][/sup][sup][18][/sup][sup][14][/sup][sup][19][/sup]

 Die staatliche Fluglinie South African Airways hat indes darauf hingewiesen, dass das Lärmen mit einer Vuvuzela während eines Inlandsfluges durch Südafrika gegen das Gesetz verstößt und deshalb sogar mit einer bis zu sechsmonatigen Gefängnishaft bestraft werden könnte. [sup][20][/sup]

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vuvuzela




FAIL


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Beschwerden über doe Moderation können gerne per PN mit dem betreffenden Moderator oder mit Zam gehührt werden. Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juni 2010)

In dem Spiel das grad läuft konnte man immerhin mal einen zarten Dudelsack/Trompete ganz kurz Rule Britannia spielen hören und ich hab 3 oder 4 mal die Fans gehört ^^
*frööööööööööööööööööööööööt*


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> In dem Spiel das grad läuft konnte man immerhin mal einen zarten Dudelsack/Trompete ganz kurz Rule Britannia spielen hören und ich hab 3 oder 4 mal die Fans gehört ^^
> *frööööööööööööööööööööööööt*



Sind aber auch zwei nicht-afrikanische Mannschaften und das turnier-kleinste Stadion, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Vielleicht hat man auch beim ARD dazugelernt und die Hintergrundkulisse etwas leiser gedreht. Also es ist erträglich diesmal.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Man hört die Gesänge schon mehr, ja. Ein wenig besser ist es, aber ich finde es weiterhin Schade, dass man sich schon anstrengen muss um den Gesang unter den Vuvus zu hören.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2010)

Najo, auf Sky Sport hört man gaaar nichts von den Fans :-/


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Juni 2010)

mit dem ding wecke ich meine freundin falls ich eher wach bin als sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juni 2010)

Lol, sogar der Typ der sie Rage-Comics schreibt,regt es langsam auf.
Vermutlich wird in Afrika das zukünftiges WM nie wieder stadtfinden, bloß wegen den Vuvuzelas die fast überall verboten sind...


----------



## Valinar (12. Juni 2010)

Ohne Joseph Blatter wäre die WM ohnehin nie nach Afrika gekommen.
Aber er gab ihnen wenigstens die Chance zu beweisen das sie so ein großes Turnier auch Ausrichten können.
Denke auch nicht das die Vuvuzelas einen Siegeszug außerhalb Afrikas feiern werden.
Man kann aber jetzt schon sagen das den Zuschauern die Vuvuzelas sehr in erinnerung bleiben werden wenn sie auf die WM zurückblicken.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juni 2010)

Und morgen gibts dann die Ivu fürs IPhone als VuvuApp und den Vuvuringtone im Caramba Monatsabo


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Du meinst das hier? http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/virtual-vuvuzela/id372804931?mt=8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juni 2010)

lol^^ jetzt kann man schon per handy seine mit menschen nerven^^


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Lol, sogar der Typ der sie Rage-Comics schreibt,regt es langsam auf.



Es gibt kein "der Typ" bei den Rage-Comics. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sind wahrscheinlich so gut wie alle von verschiedenen Leuten gemacht.
Jemand hat eine Idee - Paint - fertig.
Upload und zack geht es um die Welt.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Da hab ich mich ja doch richtig entschieden, mir das Iphone4 zu bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juni 2010)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnn ^^

Naja morgen gibts dann mit Sicherheit das Ringtoneding


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Juni 2010)

Mich stören diese Dinger total! Man hört weder Emotionen der Fans noch Gesang o.Ä. Noch dazu gibts heftigst Ohren-aua nach 90 Minuten -.-


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2010)

also ich finde zwar das die Uwe Seeler ein bissel die Atmosphäre zerstört aber so nervig wie manche schreiben ist sie doch nicht.am anfang fand ich auch das es wie ein schwarm bienen klang und ich war genervt,aber ich hab mittlerweile zwei spiele ganz und von den anderen zumindest ne halbzeit gesehen udn hab mich echt dran gewöhnt...wenn ne tolle aktion stattfindet erkennt man das auch am lauteren trompetenklanklang udn bei verpassten aktionen hör ich genauso gut wie immer das ooooohhhhh durchs stadion raunen...
udn sooo laut stell ich den fernseher auch net wenn ich mir ein spiel anschaue.udn trotzdem kann ich den kommentator astrein verstehen.also das ist unfug das man den nicht mehr verstehen kann...
man kann sich auch was einbilden...
udn wenn deutschland morgen spielt sind wir zum einen eh breit wenn wir das spiel auf der breitwand schauen, udn ausserdem ist man so konzentriert das ein die hörner gar net mehr stören udn man die gar net mehr so mitbekommt.das ist wie der lüfter vom pc beim zocken.wenns spannend wird kriegt man das gar nich mehr mit.dann ist man voll im spiel drin...
also seid keine mädchen udn grölt die hörner morgen nieder...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht das die Vuvuzelas einen Siegeszug außerhalb Afrikas feiern werden.



die teile sind fast überall ausverkauft ... das würde ich schon einen siegeszug nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Naja genau wie die Autoflaggen halt. Die finde ich btw sogar noch schlimmer. Ich finds peinlich wie die Leute nun wieder alle Nationalstolz heucheln und so tun als wären sie stolz auf Deutschland, wobei man noch vor 2 Wochen als Nazi galt, wenn man sowas gesagt hat.

Und 1 Tag nach der WM sind die Fahnen dann auch schon wieder ganz schnell zusammengerollt und in der untersten Schublade verschwunden.... die Nachbarn könnten ja denken man wäre ein Nazi.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Also letzte WM war eher das andere Extrem der Fall und die Affen sind auch sechs Wochen später noch mit den Flaggen rumgefahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass diese Deutschlandflaggen nichts mit Stolz auf Deutschland zu tun haben. (Zumindest in den meisten Fällen)
Eher ist das ein Symbol dafür, dass man ja eigentlich die Mannschaft unterstützt.
Es singen zwar alle "Deutschland, Deutschland, Deutschland" etc. pp. Aber eigentlich feiern sie die Mannschaft, nicht die Nation.

Ist zumindest bei mir so. Ich kote auf Deutschland an sich, beim Fußball sage ich aber "Ich bin für Deutschland", womit ich einfach die Mannschaft meine.


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass diese Deutschlandflaggen nichts mit Stolz auf Deutschland zu tun haben. (Zumindest in den meisten Fällen)
> Eher ist das ein Symbol dafür, dass man ja eigentlich die Mannschaft unterstützt.
> Es singen zwar alle "Deutschland, Deutschland, Deutschland" etc. pp. Aber eigentlich feiern sie die Mannschaft, nicht die Nation.
> 
> Ist zumindest bei mir so. Ich kote auf Deutschland an sich, beim Fußball sage ich aber "Ich bin für Deutschland", womit ich einfach die Mannschaft meine.



Ja man unterstützt die Mannschaft aber die deutsche Nationalmannschaft repräsentiert auch unser Land !!! Also gehört das auch dazu !Wenn man nicht stolz auf das Land ist kann man auch nicht stolz auf unsere Mannschaft sein !


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja man unterstützt die Mannschaft aber die deutsche Nationalmannschaft repräsentiert auch unser Land !!! Also gehört das auch dazu !Wenn man nicht stolz auf das Land ist kann man auch nicht stolz auf unsere Mannschaft sein !



Totaler Schwachsinn.

Ich kann ja wohl stolz sein, wenn mein Lieblingsspieler Lahm ein Tor schießt. Oder Wütend, wenn mein Lieblingstorwart Wiese nicht in den Kader genommen wird, weil Löw dumm ist.
Fußball hat NICHTS mit einer Nation zu tun. Man tendiert nur automatisch zu der Nation, die nach dem eigenen Land genannt wird, weil man zu der den meisten Kontakt durch Medien ist.


----------



## boonfish (13. Juni 2010)

Deutschland (Fußball+Nationalmannschaft):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deutschland (Land und Leute inkl. Nationalmannschaft, Sport und Kultur):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutschland (Politik und Regierung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sehe ich das.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Deutschland (Fußball+Nationalmannschaft):
> 
> Deutschland (Land und Leute inkl. Nationalmannschaft, Sport und Kultur):
> 
> ...



Gute Einstellung, aber an Beispielen wie Stancer merkt man aber auch, dass extrem viele Menschen alles zusammen würfeln.

Ich z.B. bin Bremenfan. (Kein Großer) Ich jubel dabei aber nicht der Stadt zu, sondern der Mannschaft, weil sie so eine unglaublich große Sympathie ausstrahlt.


----------



## boonfish (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung, aber an Beispielen wie Stancer merkt man aber auch, dass extrem viele Menschen alles zusammen würfeln.
> 
> Ich z.B. bin Bremenfan. (Kein Großer) Ich jubel dabei aber nicht der Stadt zu, sondern der Mannschaft, weil sie so eine unglaublich große Sympathie ausstrahlt.



Naja, letztendlich macht man mit der ganz normalen deutschen Flagge auch nichts verkehrt, denn irgendwas deutsches wird man damit wohl immer feiern.
Also mit der standart-Flagge kann man nicht viel falsch machen.

edit:
Man darf nur die Vuvuzela in den Nationalfarben nicht vergessen, womit wir hoffentlich wieder beim Thema sind.


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Ich meinte damit eigentlich das die gleichen Menschen, die behaupten das man ein Nazi sei, wenn man sich ne Deutschlandflagge ins Fenster hängt, die ersten sind, die zur WM sich so eine Autofahne an die Karre machen !! Und ja ich kenne ein paar die so denken ! Sobald Deutschland dann ausscheidet packen sie die Flaggen ganz schnell weg, weil die Leute könnten ja was falsches denken !

Und die deutsche Nationalmannschaft repräsentiert nunmal auch unser Land.


----------



## boonfish (13. Juni 2010)

Eben beim Spiegel einen weiteren Artikel zum Thema gefunden.
Hier mal ein Auszug davon:

*"Frust beim Fernsehereignis des Jahres: Die Vuvuzela-Tröten verleiden vielen Zuschauern den Fußball, Fans klagen über "Tinnitus im Stadion" statt WM-Stimmung - jetzt wollen ARD und ZDF mit der globalen Produktionsfirma reden. Doch die weiß auch nicht, wie sie die Krachmacher verstummen lassen soll.*

 Auch der Weltfußballer hat schon genug.

Dauernd dieses Dröhnen im Stadion, so laut und penetrant, als wäre die Arena voller Bienen - für Lionel Messi sind die Vuvuzela-Tröten ein Ärgernis. "Es ist unmöglich sich mitzuteilen, wenn man wie taub ist", sagte der argentinische Star nach dem 1:0-Auftaktsieg seines Teams gegen Nigeria. Kapitän Javier Mascherano drückte es so aus: "Fußball ist auch Kommunikation. Und bei diesem Krach der Vuvuzela ist es schwer, mit deinem Mitspieler zu sprechen." Die Spieler sind nicht allein mit ihrer Kritik. Vor allem auch die Fans an den Fernsehern und Leinwänden sind genervt. [...]"

Den Rest gibts hier: 
http://www.spiegel.d...,700362,00.html

Interessant dabei ist, dass es tatsächlich negative Auswirkungen auf Spieler und Spiele zu haben scheint.


----------



## Valinar (13. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> die teile sind fast überall ausverkauft ... das würde ich schon einen siegeszug nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei uns sind die nicht ausverkauft.
Dann sind die in den meisten Städten wo Public Viewing betrieben wird verboten.
Sie gehen den meisten auf den Sack und jeder der damit Rumtrötet läuft gefahr sich den Zorn der Fussballfans zu zuziehen
Sehe ich nicht gerade als Siegeszug das sie in paar läden ausverkauft sind.
Sind Deutschlandflaggen auch und nach der WM verschwinden sie auch wieder im Müll.


----------



## Koom (13. Juni 2010)

Als Stadiongänger und Fußballfan muss ich sagen, das die Vuvuzelas praktisch der Tod der Stadionkultur sind. Klingt hart, aber es ist deutlich schöner, wenn im Stadion gesungen und gefeiert wird, als ständig dieses Dröhnen in unterschiedlicher Lautstärke. Ich finde es sehr traurig, das selbst die Engländer da gestern kaum mit Gesang durchkamen. Dabei ist es 1000mal schöner, mitreißender, emotionaler, wenn da 10.000 Leute ein "God save the queen", "Youll never walk alone" oder meinetwegen "10 german bombers" *g* singen, anstatt da reinzutröten.

"Atmosphäreverstärkende" Maßnahmen gab es schon früher, bspwl. Rasseln oder Klatschhände. Hat sich aber nie durchgesetzt, weil es anstrengend ist. Die Vuvuzelas hingegen dröhnen ja bereits mit wenig Aufwand. Ich hoffe wirklich, das man in Deutschland ein Verbot für diese Dinger in Stadien erwirkt. Die Bundesliga ohne Wechselgesänge ("SCHALKE" - "04" oder "EEEFF ESSSS VAUUU" - "MAINZ NULL FÜÜNF") oder anderer Gesänge wäre echt traurig.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Naja, vielleicht ändert sich ja doch bald etwas. 
Auf Facebook hatte ich irgend etwas überflogen, das die Vuvuzelas ggf zumindest in Stadien verboten werden sollen,
was meiner Meinung nach eigtl. die Ideale Lösung wäre - denn gerade dort sind sie ja am unnötigsten/nervigsten.

Ich weiß auch nicht, irgendwie zieht hier das Argument, das man die Macken anderer akzeptieren muss, irgendwie nicht wirklich.

Ich meine, nur weil man selbst Macken hat, muss man ja nicht jede andere Macke einfach so hinnehmen, oder?

Gerade bei diesem Fall... es gibt doch kaum noch Leute die WM begeistert sind und diese Dinger als nicht störend empfinden.

Es ist doch nunmal auch fakt, das es die Stimmung um Stadion schädigt. Wenn dann sogar schon Fernsehsender versuchen
die Stadion Atmosphäre LEISER zu übertragen, läuft doch einfach nur was verdammt falsch.
Es besteht auch irgendwie keine verhältnissmäßigkeit, zwischen betrunkenen Fangesängen... oder was auch immer für Macken
vorher aufgeführt wurden.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls darauf, das die Vuvuzelas vll doch aus den Stadien gebannt werden, wieso auch nicht? Ist doch ein
fairer kompromiss. Auf den Straßen sollen sie ja tun und lassen was sie wollen. Und man kann mir nicht sagen, das Süd Afrikaner
jetzt GAR KEINE Freude daran hätten, einfach sich mal Fangesängen anzuschliessen, einfach zu Tanzen - oder was auch immer
einem da einfallen mag - es muss sicherlich NICHT immer diese dämliche Vuvuzela sein!


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Juni 2010)

Es sind ja nicht nur die Südafrikaner die ins Horn stoßen.
Bei dem frööööööööööööööööt kommt das Kind in uns durch einfach mal völlig ungestraft nen Haufen Krach machen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hattet ihr nie irgendwas lautes nervendes und seid damit durch die Wohnung eurer Eltern marodiert ?


----------



## Dropz (13. Juni 2010)

Ich mag die Teile und muss mir unbedingt noch eine holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hab heute definitiv die Schnauze voll..Ton ist aus und ich bin angepisst.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hattet ihr nie irgendwas lautes nervendes und seid damit durch die Wohnung eurer Eltern marodiert ?



Ja ... und da heißt es "Halt die Klappe!", oder "Sei still!" - und das zurecht.
Ich hoffe immer noch auf ein Verbot in Stadien für diese widerliche Tröte. Möchtegern-Kultur hin oder her.


----------



## mastergamer (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja ... und da heißt es "Halt die Klappe!", oder "Sei still!" - und das zurecht.
> Ich hoffe immer noch auf ein Verbot in Stadien für diese widerliche Tröte. Möchtegern-Kultur hin oder her.



Was verstehst' du unter einer "Möchtegern-Kultur"? Die Vuvuzelas _sind_ tradition in Südafrika.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2010)

Seit ganzen 20 Jahren.. Yay.
Das Thema hatten wir gestern schon..


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Naja, Tradition hin oder her.

Wenn man jetzt auch lesen muss, das sich Teams/Spieler beschweren, das ihr Spiel dadurch sogar noch
behindert wird, läuft da einfach was falsch.

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,700405,00.html

Ich meine, ich will gute Spiele sehen. Aber man hat die bisherigen Spiele ja gesehen, großteils einfach nur mau.

Anfangs war ich ja nur leicht gernervt. Mittlerweile aber einfach nurnoch entäuscht. Die Dinger müssen aus
den Stadien, so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Juni 2010)

Stimmung zu machen ist auch teil der Fußballkultur. Aber der FIFA ist es wohl egal.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2010)

Es war einfach ein großer Fehler, die WM da abzuhalten. Das Problem mit den Drecksdingern war ja immerhin bekannt.
Hat Mandela die Leute von der FIFA mit irgendwas bestechen können? "Wir brauchen Geld in der Staatskasse" "kk,wir kommen zu euch"

Nicht nur die Lärmbelästigung, nein, auch der Rasen, auf den die Leute da spielen müssen. 
So schlechte Felder sieht man bei uns nichtmal in der Fussball Oberliga.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2010)

Gier schrieb:


> Als Stadiongänger und Fußballfan muss ich sagen, das die Vuvuzelas praktisch der Tod der Stadionkultur sind. Klingt hart, aber es ist deutlich schöner, wenn im Stadion gesungen und gefeiert wird, als ständig dieses Dröhnen in unterschiedlicher Lautstärke. Ich finde es sehr traurig, das selbst die Engländer da gestern kaum mit Gesang durchkamen. Dabei ist es 1000mal schöner, mitreißender, emotionaler, wenn da 10.000 Leute ein "God save the queen", "Youll never walk alone" oder meinetwegen "10 german bombers" *g* singen, anstatt da reinzutröten.
> 
> "Atmosphäreverstärkende" Maßnahmen gab es schon früher, bspwl. Rasseln oder Klatschhände. Hat sich aber nie durchgesetzt, weil es anstrengend ist. Die Vuvuzelas hingegen dröhnen ja bereits mit wenig Aufwand. Ich hoffe wirklich, das man in Deutschland ein Verbot für diese Dinger in Stadien erwirkt. Die Bundesliga ohne Wechselgesänge ("SCHALKE" - "04" oder "EEEFF ESSSS VAUUU" - "MAINZ NULL FÜÜNF") oder anderer Gesänge wäre echt traurig.



/sign

Nichts ist schlimmer, als derewig gleiche Laut der Vuvuzelas! Keine Emotion kommt rüber ! Ich denke man hat sicheigentlich eine farbenfrohe, rhytmische und vor allem mitreissende WM vorgestellt ... Aber alles was kommt ist "trööööööö............."
Fussball kann man trotzdem gucken, aber das was fehlt ist das WM Feeling, das Mitfiebern.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Juni 2010)

Ich finde eigentlich ist Südafrika kein schlechter Austragungsort. Das mit dem Rasen finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Man soll einfach nur die Dinger im Stadion verbieten. Mehr nicht. Dann sind Spieler und Fans glücklich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

http://www.surfpoete...vuvuzela_filter



Wen die Vuvus stören, der kann sich die Seite mal ansehen.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Was verstehst' du unter einer "Möchtegern-Kultur"? Die Vuvuzelas _sind_ tradition in Südafrika.



Eine Tradition entwickelt sich über viele Jahrzehnte. Nicht in 20 Jahren.
Das Argument kannst du dann bei der WM 2050 bringen.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Die Dinger sind einfach weit mehr als einfach nur "nervend" 

Breitner bzgl Vuvuzela's


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]
*Südafrikas WM-Chef erwägt Vuvuzela-Verbot*
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]*Die Kritik am Vuvuzela-Lärm beschäftigt nun auch die Turnierorganisation. Dany Jordaan, der Chef des Organisationskomitees, erwägt, die Vuvuzelas im Stadioninnenraum zu verbieten. Denn inzwischen beklagen sich auch die Großfinanziers der WM, TV-Sender wie ARD und ZDF, über die Störgeräusche.*

Hamburg - Auf die Frage, ob die lauten Tröten aus den Stadien verbannt werden könnten, sagte der Chef des WM-Organisationskomitees, Danny Jordaan, dem TV-Sender BBC: "Wenn es dafür Gründe gibt, ja."

[/font]http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,700405,00.html#ref=rss


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt^^ Sehr wünschenswert, aber ob das gemacht wird?! Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist die WM auf jedenfall nur eingeschränkt sehbar. Was mich wundert, ist das die Stadionbesucher selbst es nicht bescheiden finden ?!


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt^^ Sehr wünschenswert, aber ob das gemacht wird?! Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist die WM auf jedenfall nur eingeschränkt sehbar. Was mich wundert, ist das die Stadionbesucher selbst es nicht bescheiden finden ?!



Finden sie - nur die nicht-Afrikaner. 
Aber die sind deutlich in der Unterzahl weil der weite Weg in dieses Land nur die wenigsten auf sich nehmen.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, das es dann auch schnell durchgezogen wird.
Wollte mir dieses Jahr jedes Spiel anschauen, aber das was gerade läuft (oder schon zu ende ist?) war das erste was ich ausgemacht hab.


----------



## Ogil (13. Juni 2010)

Immer diese bloedsinnigen Begruendungen, dass die Troeten kein Teil der Fussballkultur sein koennen, weil es sie ja erst seit 20 Jahren gibt. Suedafrika hat erst seit 1992 wieder eine Fussball-Nationalmannschaft. Ist also internationaler Fussball auch kein Teil der suedafrikanischen Fussballkultur? 

Die Vuvuzelas sind in Suedafrika nunmal in allen Stadien anzutreffen - und das war auch vorher bekannt. Durch den Confederations-Cup sind die Dinger sogar ins Zentrum der Aufmerksamkeit gerueckt und man haette vor der WM genug Zeit gehabt, die Vuvuzelas aus den Stadien zu bannen. Jetzt ein grosses Trara zu machen ist ein wenig albern. Ich glaube nicht daran, dass jetzt noch ein Verbot durchgesetzt wird. Bisher waren die Stadien ohnehin nicht voll, und nach einem Vuvu-Verbot wuerden womoeglich noch mehr Zuschauer wegbleiben (die meisten Zuschauer sind nunmal aus Suedafrika). Und WM-Spiele im halbvollen Stadium? Dann doch lieber Bienenschwarm...

PS: Ich persoenlich koennte auch gern auf das Getroete verzichten - muss mich aber nicht in einem Masse darueber aufregen, dass es zu beleidigenden Wutausbruechen kommt.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Ehrlichgesagt würde ich derzeit halbvolle Stadien den vollen Bienenschwarmstadien bevorzugen, aber definitiv.

Ich denke kaum, das die Afrikaner aus den Stadien bleiben würden, wenn sie ihre Vuvuzelas nicht mit hinein nehmen dürften.
Sicherlich gäbe es da ein paar...

Ich meine, ich pers. wusste von diesen scheiss Dingern nichts. Habe mich da nicht wirklich informiert.
Wundert mich aber ehrlichgesagt auch, das da vorher nichts unternommen wurde, wenn es ja schon bekannt war.

Finde es albern, das sich Spieler nun mit Handzeichen verständigen müssen, da man keine 3 Meter weit hört...
völliger Fail


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich meine, nur weil man selbst Macken hat, muss man ja nicht jede andere Macke einfach so hinnehmen, oder?



Einfach nur geil!

"Meine Macken muss jeder akzeptieren und tolerieren! Wehe jemand sagt was dagegen, der ist eh ein Spinner und soll sich nen Bunker bauen!
Aber DIE!!! DIE!!! mit ihren Macken die sind doch total bescheuert, das sollte man alles verbieten!"


----------



## Haxxler (13. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Thread hier wieder dicht gemacht wird heute. Danke schonmal an Selor, der den Leuten immer so schöne Sachen in den Mund legt.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil!
> 
> "Meine Macken muss jeder akzeptieren und tolerieren! Wehe jemand sagt was dagegen, der ist eh ein Spinner und soll sich nen Bunker bauen!
> Aber DIE!!! DIE!!! mit ihren Macken die sind doch total bescheuert, das sollte man alles verbieten!"



Genau deswegen sag ich es ja - meinst du nicht, das der Grundsatz "Macken haben & macken hinnehmen" evtl. nicht immer und überall zieht?
Ich selbst bin überhaupt nicht der Typ, der anderen versucht vorzuschreiben, was sie zu tun und lassen haben.
Eigentlich den völligen Gegensatz.

Aber auch DU solltest vielleicht wissen, das es einfach Dinge gibt, mit denen man sich nicht anfreunden kann.

Außerdem wie ich ja schon sagte, Vuvuzals sind einfach mal mehr als nur "Macken". Das magst du vielleicht nicht wirklich verstehen,
wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht Fußball begeistert?

Ich meine, im ernst, nenn mir doch jetzt bitte einmal eine Macke die wir z.B in Europa haben, die den Spielfluss so erheblich stört
wie die Vuvuzela's? Nur eine!

Und um es schonmal vorweg zu nehmen, SIE STÖREN DEN SPIELABLAUF. Da gibt es mittlerweile genug persönlichkeiten, die das bestätigen.

Welche Macke wäre das dann in Europa? Ich glaube kaum, das betrunkendes gegröhle das Spielgeschehen stört.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht Fußball begeistert?



Er ist Trekki.
'nuff said.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Thread hier wieder dicht gemacht wird heute. Danke schonmal an Selor, der den Leuten immer so schöne Sachen in den Mund legt.



Ich lege niemanden etwas in den Mund... du hast schon mitbekommen wie ich angegangen wurde, weil ich sagte das dieses ganze betrunkene Gegröle einfach nur störend und absolut nervig ist? Naja, offensichtlich ja nicht...



Tic0 schrieb:


> Langer Text



Was du glaubst ist hier relativ irrelevant... Ich will trotzdem das betrunkene Gegröle loswerden, weil es eindeutig stört... und leider stört dies nicht nur im Stadion sondern pflanzt sich in die Straßen, vor und nach dem Spiel, fort... extreme Lärmbelästigung meinem empfinden nach, ganz zu schweigen von den Betrunkenen... und die stören meine Stimmung im Stadion ganz erheblich...



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Er ist Trekki.
> 'nuff said.



Oh ja, genau, ich wohne zu Hause im Keller, hab ne Dicke Hornbrille und kenne außer meinen Büchern absolut nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten sollte man mich garnicht beachten, ich bin ja "nur Trekkie" die haben eh nichts zu melden...


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh ja, genau, ich wohne zu Hause im Keller, hab ne Dicke Hornbrille und kenne außer meinen Büchern absolut nichts...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist gut darin, Leuten Worte in den Mund zu legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (13. Juni 2010)

Ja sollte man...

Ich denke jetzt wo es ums Geld geht wird die FIFA wahrscheinlich etwas unternehmen.
Ganz kann Blatter die kritik der Sponsoren und Sendeanstalten wohl nicht überhören.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Thread hier wieder dicht gemacht wird heute. Danke schonmal an Selor, der den Leuten immer so schöne Sachen in den Mund legt.



jo,das hoff ich das dieser thread bald zugemacht wird...ihr seid echt MÄDCHEN...ey,wenn ich das hier immer lese...mimimi,meine zarten öhrchen sind diesen lärm aber auch so rein gar nicht gewöhnt...mimimi diese pösen trompeten...mimimi ich hör gar kein fangesang...ich werf gleich mit wattebällchen...seid ihr männer oder waschlappen?????????mann,ey,da macht ihr leute wie selor an die ne andere meinung vertreten als ihr udn dabei soll hier diskutiert werden...null toleranz bei euch.echt super...


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,das hoff ich das dieser thread bald zugemacht wird...ihr seid echt MÄDCHEN...ey,wenn ich das hier immer lese...mimimi,meine zarten öhrchen sind diesen lärm aber auch so rein gar nicht gewöhnt...mimimi diese pösen trompeten...mimimi ich hör gar kein fangesang...ich werf gleich mit wattebällchen...seid ihr männer oder waschlappen?????????mann,ey,da macht ihr leute wie selor an die ne andere meinung vertreten als ihr udn dabei soll hier diskutiert werden...null toleranz bei euch.echt super...



Jau, jeder, der sich über etwas beschwert, ist ein Mädchen.
AUCH Du.

Machst es dir aber auch sehr leicht, oder?


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jau, jeder, der sich über etwas beschwert, ist ein Mädchen.
> AUCH Du.
> 
> Machst es dir aber auch sehr leicht, oder?



ich nicht,aber scheinbar du...denn übers beschweren seid ihr schon lange hinweg.ihr schlagt nur noch um euch und lasst kleine andere meinung mehr gelten.und das nennt ihr dann diskutieren...


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich nicht,aber scheinbar du...denn übers beschweren seid ihr schon lange hinweg.ihr schlagt nur noch um euch und lasst kleine andere meinung mehr gelten.und das nennt ihr dann diskutieren...



Eine Seite zurück, bitte.
Man liest das, was man lesen will, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Juni 2010)

nachdem gestern der Thread wieder aufgemacht wurde auf das Bitten einiger von uns, die über das Thema SACHLICH weiter diskutieren möchten, bitte ich doch herzlich diejenigen die nicht an einer solchen Diskussion interessiert sind. einfach weiter zu gehen und hier nicht wieder das Diskussionsniveau nach unten zu ziehen.
Es gibt genug Troll-Threads in denen ihr Euch ausgelassen angiften könnt.

BTT:
wenn die FIFA jetzt über ein Verbot nachdenkt, verstehe ich nicht, warum sie 1 Jahr nach dem Confed Cup, wo alles schon zur genüge diskutiert wurde, jetzt über ein Verbot nachdenken. 
Die einzige Begründung dafür läge dann höchstens daran, dass die Tickets ja eh verkauft sind und auf dem Ticket kein Mitbringrecht für Vuvuzelas steht.
Ich würde es zwar begrüssen, fände es aber mal wieder inkonsequent von der FIFA.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Grivok schrieb:


> BTT:
> wenn die FIFA jetzt über ein Verbot nachdenkt, verstehe ich nicht, warum sie 1 Jahr nach dem Confed Cup, wo alles schon zur genüge diskutiert wurde, jetzt über ein Verbot nachdenken. si
> Die einzige Begründung dafür läge dann höchstens daran, dass die Tickets ja eh verkauft sind und auf dem Ticket kein Mitbringrecht für Vuvuzelas steht.
> Ich würde es zwar begrüssen, fände es aber mal wieder inkonsequent von der FIFA.




Ist halt so wie immer - es muss erst etwas passieren, damit etwas gemacht wird.
Z.B. etliche Hörschäden, oder wenn die Hauptsponsoren abspringen etc.


----------



## Grivok (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ist halt so wie immer - es muss erst etwas passieren, damit etwas gemacht wird.
> Z.B. etliche Hörschäden, oder wenn die Hauptsponsoren abspringen etc.



und was ist jetzt schlimmeres passiert als beim Confed Cup?
damals war es exakt der selbe Krach und exakt die selben Beschwerden von Spielern, Zuschauern und Trainern.
nur jetzt trifft es halt ein grösseres Publikum


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Grivok schrieb:


> und was ist jetzt schlimmeres passiert als beim Confed Cup?
> damals war es exakt der selbe Krach und exakt die selben Beschwerden von Spielern, Zuschauern und Trainern.
> nur jetzt trifft es halt ein grösseres Publikum



Vielleicht wird das der ausschlaggebende Punkt.
Keine Ahnung, wer und wieviele sich noch beschweren wird/werden, aber das muss vielleicht so sein, damit die Vuvuzelas aus den Stadien gebannt werden.


----------



## Grivok (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das der ausschlaggebende Punkt.
> Keine Ahnung, wer und wieviele sich noch beschweren wird/werden, aber das muss vielleicht so sein, damit die Vuvuzelas aus den Stadien gebannt werden.



wenn das der ausschlaggebende Punkt wird, dass sich jetzt mehr Leute beschweren, dann darf Blatter auf keinen Fall nochmal diesen Deppenverein leiten.
es war ja auch vor einem Jahr nicht absehbar, dass sich mehr Leute für die WM selber als für den Cup der goldenen Ananas interessieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2010)

Man hat die WM Südarfrika "geschenkt", dann muss man auch deren Kultur akzeptieren.  Für die Leute dort ist das doch ne prima Sache, und wenn sie ihre Freude mit den Vuvuzelas ausdrücken wollen, lasst sie doch. 

Und so schlimm ist das nun alles auch nicht.


----------



## boonfish (13. Juni 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass die Vuvuzela tatsächlich verboten wird. Beschwerden hin oder her. 
Man wusste bei der FIFA von Anfang an über die Problematik bescheid und hat es akzeptiert. 

Den Afrikanern ihre Vuvuzelas im Vorfeld zu verbieten ist eine Sache, aber sie nun von Heute auf Morgen während laufender Veranstaltung zu verbieten, das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht. 

Ich hoffe dass es audiotechnische Möglichkeiten geben wird auf die die Fernsehsender zurückgreifen können. Ein Filter zum dämpfen des Geräuschs oder ähnliches. 

Aber nichts wäre schädlicher für die WM in Südafrika als sie so kurzfristig mit Veboten zu 'kastrieren'. 

Am besten wäre natürlich eine friedliche Lösung, den Afrikanern klar machen, dass sie sich etwas zurückhalten mögen. Aber so naiv bin ich nicht.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass die Vuvuzela tatsächlich verboten wird. Beschwerden hin oder her.
> Man wusste bei der FIFA von Anfang an über die Problematik bescheid und hat es akzeptiert.
> Den Afrikanern ihre Vuvuzelas im Vorfeld zu verbieten wäre eine Sache, aber sie nun von Heute auf Morgen während laufender Veranstaltung zu verbieten, das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
> Ich hoffe dass es auditechnische Möglichkeiten geben wird auf die die Fernsehsender zurückgreifen können. Ein Filter zum dämpfen des Geräuschs oder ähnliches.
> ...



Dieses nervige Geräusch für die Zuschauer und die verlorene Atmosphäre ist ja nur die eine Seite, die andere ist ja, dass sich die Spieler kaum noch verständigen können und gerade das ist der Grund, wieso ein Verbot - verspätet oder nicht - sinnvoll wäre. Man stelle sich vor, wie sich überall Mannschaften, die ausgeschieden sind, beschweren, dass es (gut möglich), an den Vuvuzelas liegt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juni 2010)

*hust*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## White_Sky (13. Juni 2010)

Meine Güte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann sollen die Sänger einen Megafon mitbringen und dadurch singen.
Wird bestimmt lustig: Sänger vs. Vuvuzela


----------



## mookuh (13. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Meine Güte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du dir schonmal überlegt, wieviele Leute da singen würden und für jeden bräuchtest du ein Megafon?!

Außerdem hört es sich mit nem Megafon verzerrt an...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Die Original Tröten von den Südafrikanern heißen glaub ich irgendwie so ähnlich wie Kuhmuhselas und sind so Kuhhörner.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juni 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass mir diese Tröten eigentlich relativ egal sind. Wenn ich daran denke, dass mir bei der letzten WM beim Public Viewing Bierflaschen um die Ohren geflogen sind, sind die Dinger noch recht harmlos. Bisher habe ich sie erfolgreich ignoriert und würde mir dadurch nie im Leben meine Stimmung verderben lassen. Ob mir nun eine Gruppe Besoffener irgendwas in's Ohr gröhlt oder jemand mit diesem Teil herumtrötet, vor Lärmbelästigung kann man sich bei solch einem Event eh nicht schützen. Aber sich deswegen so aufzuregen, nein, das sollte man sich wirklich sparen. Und auch bei den Übertragungen im TV achte ich nicht sonderlich darauf, dass die Vuvuzelas im Hintergrund immer präsent sind. Die Informationen der Kommentatoren kann man teilweise sowieso in die Tonne kloppen.

Und was soll es bringen, die Vuvuzelas nachträglich zu verbieten? Es wird sich sowieso niemand daran halten. Ganz abgesehen davon, sollte man sich über die Gepflogenheiten der heimischen Fussballfans im Klaren sein, bevor man den Austragungsort einer WM bestimmt.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Grade hat ein Ghaner Spieler eine Gelbe Karte bekommen, weil er den Pfiff vom Schiedrichter nicht gehört hat.
So viel dazu.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juni 2010)

Jop, Und die Spieler unter sich hören sich auch nicht wirklich. 




Ist wie wenn man CS:S war oder Raid hat und nicht mit einander reden kann.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juni 2010)

Aber ist ne gute Ausrede wenn man verliert.
Wenn die Tröten wegfallen muss man dann wieder zu "War zu heiss" oder "Mein Nutella heute morgen war schlecht" greifen.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Grade wurde gesagt, die Dinger werden wohl nur verboten, wenn sie aufs Spielfeld geworfen werden.
Würde ich jetzt da sein, würd ich mir direkt erstmal zehn Stück besorgen und die durch die Gegend schmeißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber ist ne gute Ausrede wenn man verliert.
> Wenn die Tröten wegfallen muss man dann wieder zu "War zu heiss" oder "Mein Nutella heute morgen war schlecht" greifen.



Die meisten die es bisher erwähnten, haben gewonnen.


----------



## Apuh (13. Juni 2010)

Rettet die WM, verbrennt mehr Vuvuzelas!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juni 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Rettet die WM, verbrennt mehr Vuvuzelas!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/Sing









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_DinB7nSF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Grade wurde gesagt, die Dinger werden wohl nur verboten, wenn sie aufs Spielfeld geworfen werden.
> Würde ich jetzt da sein, würd ich mir direkt erstmal zehn Stück besorgen und die durch die Gegend schmeißen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komm mit ;o Die Dinger sind nur schrecklich und nervtötend..
Und wenn die WM in Amerika stattfindet, nimmt jeder ne Waffe mit und schißet damit durch die Gegend - ist ja auch ne Art Kultur. :b


----------



## Apuh (13. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich komm mit ;o Die Dinger sind nur schrecklich und nervtötend..
> Und wenn die WM in Amerika stattfindet, nimmt jeder ne Waffe mit und schißet damit durch die Gegend - ist ja auch ne Art Kultur. :b



Ist das nicht nur in Texas so...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, geneva, sans-serif"]



> *Kritik wird als Angriff auf die Kultur empfunden*
> 
> 
> 
> Denn jede Kritik an der Trompete wird am Kap sofort als europäischer Angriff auf die eigene Fußball-Kultur empfunden. Im Extremfall gelten Gegner des Geräts als verkappte Rassisten, die kein Verständnis für Afrikas kulturelle Eigenart hätten. Dabei ist die Vuvuzela, die von den Deutschen scherzhaft als "Uwe Seelers" bezeichnet wird, keineswegs ein Instrument mit langer Tradition. Weder in Form noch Lautstärke hat die Vuvuzela viel mit dem traditionellen Kudu-Horn zu tun, _es ist daher absurd, eine vor ein paar Jahren aus Amerika importierte und erst seit kurzem industriell hergestellte Plastiktröte zum afrikanischen Kulturgut zu verklären._


[/font]


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juni 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ist das nicht nur in Texas so...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm. Ja, aber in den anderen Bundesländern Amerikas haben auch viele Waffen. :b


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hoho, Serbien ist ja mal überheftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauen ja richtig rein, die Serben.^^


----------



## DarkerO (13. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich über diese Dinger auch nur aufregen und das nach 3 angeschauten Spielen!
Gestern bei England habe ich endlich mal noch Fangesang gehört, hab mich gefreut und da bläst auf einmal das kleine Nachbarskind auf so ner *meine Meinung* bescheuerten Plastiktröte rum, boah, ich hätte an die Decke gehen können.
Wir nehmen zur Zeit im Englischunterricht auf der Grund der WM Süd Afrika durch und da sieht man NIE im Geschichtsbuch einen mit einer Vuvuzela rumstehen und nen Schwarm Bienen imitieren. Vor der WM habe ich öfters mal im Radio oder wo auch immer gehört/gelesen, wie angetan die bereites angereisten Fans von dem Land sind und wie toll sie begrüßt wurden mit alten Tänzen und Trommeln und Gesängen, was man halt so mit Süd Afrika verbindet....und jetzt diese Vuvuzelas...
Wems gefällt, schön für ihn, aber MICH nerven die Dinger zu Tode und für die Spieler scheint es auch nicht förderlich zu sein.
Würde man ohne Bild und Kommentator schauen könnte man selbst bei einem 30:0 oder einem total spannenden Spiel meinen es wäre ein langweiliges Unentschieden gewesen...


----------



## boonfish (13. Juni 2010)

Der gute Günther Netzer weiß auch nicht ob er drüber Lachen oder Weinen soll:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4G6qXWahS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber ich finde er erklärt das doch ganz gut. Leute wie Tikume, die mit Fußball sowieso nichts anfangen können, die verstehen das eben nicht. Dass das Getröte einfach schlecht für Stimmung und Emotion des Spiels ist.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass mir diese Tröten eigentlich relativ egal sind. Wenn ich daran denke, dass mir bei der letzten WM beim Public Viewing Bierflaschen um die Ohren geflogen sind, sind die Dinger noch recht harmlos.[...]



Ja, ne ist klar...Es ist ja nicht so, dass du beim Publik viewing belästigst wirst, sondern das Menschen, die Kilometerweit entfernt sind keine Lust haben auf diese WM.
Eine WM wird durch ihre Zuschauer finanziert und wenn man die aussen vor lässt, in dem man die WM zuschauerunfreundlich gestaltet dann gibt es irgendwann keine WM mehr. 
Aber ist ja ok- so kommt man wieder zu den Wurzeln zurück und jede WM spiegelt die gastgebende Nation wieder ...Ironie/off...


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Juni 2010)

Mir gehen die Vuvu´s langsam auch ziemlich auf den Zeiger. 
Man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit zwar relativ an das immer gleiche monotone TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT aber es ist schon irgendwie
schade wenn man vor lauter TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖvonÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖderÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖeigentlichenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ
ÖÖÖÖÖStadionatmosphäreÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖmitÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖdenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖgewohntenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ
FangesängenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖnichtsÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖweiterÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖmitkriegtÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖWenigstensÖÖ
ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖkonntenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖsichÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖdieÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖEngländerÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ
ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖgesternÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖzeitweiseÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖdurchsetzenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ.
Manmanman, vor lauter TRÖÖÖÖT versteht man ja sein eigenes Geschreibsel nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schlimmer als 90 Minuten Vuvutröta am Stück wäre nur noch 90 Minuten Shakira, die wechselt zwar die Tonlage, hört sich aber nicht weniger grausig an.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2010)

Rein technisch gesehen fände ich die Vuvus ja net so schlimm, WENN es kein nerviger Dauerton wäre !
Alle Leute die behaupten es wäre gut bzw hätte keine Beeinträchtigung auf die Stimmung der hat einfach nur keine Ahnung oder will unbedingt Anti sein.

Es wäre absolut Top wenn die Dinger nur zu hören wären, wenn eine gute Aktion zu sehen war oder was auch immer. Und dann vielleicht eher Fanfaren-Stöße als dieses Dauergetute.
Unter diesen Bedingungen könnte ich mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen das es der Atmosphäre zuträglich wäre.
Aber im Moment hört man nur TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT egal wie das Spiel läuft und was gerade passiert.


----------



## Lily:) (13. Juni 2010)

Klar sollte jeder Respekt vor der Kultur haben- nur gehören Vuvuzelas definitiv NICHT zur Kultur Südafrikas.


Wenn etwas so viel Stimmung vermiest, da es keine Höhen und Tiefen mehr gibt, sollte man die Tröte lieber zu Hause lassen -

aus dem Respekt gegenüber der Sportart und dem Turnier. Finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkerO (13. Juni 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Mir gehen die Vuvu´s langsam auch ziemlich auf den Zeiger.
> Man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit zwar relativ an das immer gleiche monotone TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT aber es ist schon irgendwie
> schade wenn man vor lauter TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖvonÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖderÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖeigentlichenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ
> ÖÖÖÖÖStadionatmosphäreÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖmitÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖdenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖgewohntenÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ
> ...



Hoffe, dass es noch mehr Deutsche als Engländer da unten gibt...

PS: Der Vergleich ist doch mal richtig geil^^


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> /Sing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gutes Video, ich meine, wenn man daran nicht erkennt, wie diese Vuvuzelas einfach nur die WM *F * C K T*.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Gleich spielt Deutschland ... und man wird nichts hören, als ein durchgängiges öööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö *luft hol* öööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö. -.-


----------



## White_Sky (13. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> /Sing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum versucht nicht jeder Fan so laut zu singen, bis ihre Singstimme den Ton der Vuvuzelas übertont?
Genau so wie auf dem Video?


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum versucht nicht jeder Fan so laut zu singen, bis ihre Singstimme den Ton der Vuvuzelas übertont?
> Genau so wie auf dem Video?



1. Da sind kaum bis gar keine Vuvuzelas.
2. Ein durchschnittlicher Mensch erreicht niemals die Lautstärke einer Vuvuzela. Und selbst wenn, ist er innerhalb kurzer Zeit heiser.
3. In den Stadien der WM 2010 sind kaum Europäer - die Vuvuzelas sind in der absoluten Mehrheit.


----------



## White_Sky (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 1. Da sind kaum bis gar keine Vuvuzelas.
> 2. Ein durchschnittlicher Mensch erreicht niemals die Lautstärke einer Vuvuzela. Und selbst wenn, ist er innerhalb kurzer Zeit heiser.
> 3. In den Stadien der WM 2010 sind kaum Europäer - die Vuvuzelas sind in der absoluten Mehrheit.



Ahso ok... das wust ich jetzt nicht.

Dann eine stereoanlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder eigene Instrumente reinschmuggeln und dann ihre Nationalhymnen darauf spielen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2010)

Unglaublich gutes Video @ Sam_Fischer!!

Hab gelesen das die Fernsehsender den Sound filtern wollen, ist da was dran?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2010)

Wirklich nervig. Hört man hier in der Stadt auch schon die ganzen Tage, diese Tröterei.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2010)

Naja im Gegensatz zu den anderen Spielen hat es sich diesmal verhältnismäßig in Grenzen gehalten


----------



## Lily:) (13. Juni 2010)

Zwischenzeitlich hat man TRÖT noch gehört, habe aber doll das Gefühl, dass die Tontechniker es erträglich gemacht haben. Kann das angehn?

Wenn ja: Tontechniker win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juni 2010)

Die Kommentatoren benutzen mittlerweile Mikrophone die stark gerichtet sind und vor dem Mund hängen und die Tontechniker drehen den Stadionsound für eine bessere Atmosphäre leiser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles damit der Fan nicht mehr soviel Stadionatmo zu Hause hat und sich das nicht mehr so stark wie ein Livespiel anhört.


----------



## Bummeltrain (14. Juni 2010)

absolut nervig die teile -.-´


----------



## Lari (14. Juni 2010)

Ich find die toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern beim Rudelgucken im Garten den Nachbarn so richtig auf den Nerv gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf jeder hören, dass ich Deutschland Fan bin, und mehr als eine Druckluft Fanfare ists auch nicht. Die gibts ja auch in deutschen Stadien, wenn auch deutlich weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja im Gegensatz zu den anderen Spielen hat es sich diesmal verhältnismäßig in Grenzen gehalten



Wie Caps-lock geschrieben hat sind die Vuvuzelas genauso laut wie immer gewesen. Aber dadurch, dass die Kommentatoren jetzt vom Stadion abgedichtet sind kann man die Lautstärke der Tröten senken, während die Kommentatorenstimmen gleich bleiben.

Ein Filter, der den Vuvu Sound gänzlich entfernt ist bereits in der Testphase und funktioniert bis jetzt prima. Ich hoffe, dass dieser auch bald angewendet wird.

Das hilft leider nicht den Spielern, die sich heftigst aufregen weil eine Absprache von Taktiken während des Spiels unmöglich geworden ist.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich find die toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist doch der Punkt.
Und was denkst du, wie schnell Druckluftfanfaren verboten wären, wenn hier jeder dritte damit rumrennen würde.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Lol, sogar der Typ der sie Rage-Comics schreibt,regt es langsam auf.



ähja, genau, der *eine* Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*imageboards*hust*
zum Thema: Die Tröten nerven einfach entsetzlich , aber verbieten sollte man sie trotzdem nicht. Sie sind zwar kein Kulturgut, aber immerhin schon eine Art Fußballtradition und gerade dem Gastgeber sollte man seine Tradition lassen. Dafür passt hier aber schön der Spruch "Wie es in den Wald/das Stadion hinein schallt, so schallt es wieder raus." Soll heißen, Südafrika wollte mit der WM sich attraktiver für Tourismus und Investoren machen. In wiefern die Vuvuzelas da nun zu beitragen ist fraglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. Juni 2010)

Mir egal, noch sind sie nicht verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch ohne Vuvuzelas ist es in Stadien laut, und es sind ja nur 5 Wochen, dann ist der Zauber vorbei.

Wenn euch die Vuvuzelas stören macht die Fenster zu, den Ton am Fernseher aus und gut ist. Oder regt euch jetzt noch 5 Wochen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velias (14. Juni 2010)

Die Medallie hat eindeutig 2 Seiten.
Fakt ist die VuVus stören Spieler, Fans und Zuchauer gleichermaßen, sie wollen sie weg haben.
Die Afrikaner kennen nicht anders und können logischerweise die Aufregung nicht nachvollziehen,
sie haben WM im eigenen Land da will man ja party machen.

In einer kleinen Idealwelt würde das nun so aussehen ... VuVus bleiben... werden nur nicht mehr permanent geblasen ^^
Wird in der Praxis nicht funktionieren =(

Das heisst, entweder müssens die einen ertragen oder die anderen verboten bekommen
So rum oder so rum hat das ein schlechtes Karma.

Normalerweise muss hier die Grundregel gelten "Andere Länder, andere Sitten" aber wenn man
ein Tunier dieser Größe und dieses Stellenwertes ausrichtet sollte man auch nicht zu sehr auf diese
Grundregel beharren.

Ein gutes hatts ja noch, ungebührliche und diskriminierende Fangesänge sowie Pfeif-Konzerte werden 
schlicht weg übertrötet =D Man muss das positive sehen ^^

Ps: Ich hab auch eine Vuvu hier aber ich nutze sie nur bei Deutschem Torerfolg, dafür dann kurz aber kräftig.
Da müssen die Nachbarn durch =)


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ähja, genau, der *eine* Typ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mag sein dass es Tradition unter Süd Afrikanern ist. Es soll ja auch nicht für immer verboten werden. Aber eine Weltmeisterschaft ist für die ganze Welt da, nicht bloß für das Austragungsland. Wenn es in Deutschland Brauch wäre tote Tiere im Stadion rumzuwerfen würde das bei einer WM auch abgestellt (okay, bei manchen Mannschaften ist das Tatsächlich eine Art Brauch aber egal^^).


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juni 2010)

Laut Fifa würden Vuvuzelas verboten werden, wenn Fans diese Aufs Spielfeld schmeißen


----------



## Grivok (14. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wie Caps-lock geschrieben hat sind die Vuvuzelas genauso laut wie immer gewesen. Aber dadurch, dass die Kommentatoren jetzt vom Stadion abgedichtet sind kann man die Lautstärke der Tröten senken, während die Kommentatorenstimmen gleich bleiben.
> 
> Ein Filter, der den Vuvu Sound gänzlich entfernt ist bereits in der Testphase und funktioniert bis jetzt prima. Ich hoffe, dass dieser auch bald angewendet wird.
> 
> Das hilft leider nicht den Spielern, die sich heftigst aufregen weil eine Absprache von Taktiken während des Spiels unmöglich geworden ist.




Nope...waren sie tatsächlich nicht. Sie waren leiser als sonst. Woher ich das weiss? Ich sitze zur Zeit in China und habe gestern Nacht das Spiel nur im Chinesischen Fernsehen können.
Denen geht aber die Vuvutröte am Arsch vorbei, sprich die filtern da nix extra raus. Aber verglichen mit den anderen Spielen die ich gucken konnte, war der Hornissenschwarm deutlich leiser.


----------



## Tic0 (14. Juni 2010)

Im ZDF meinte der Kommentator vorhin etwas, das sie die Hintergrundkulisse etwas reduzieren (Lautstärke).

Bei dem Spiel Holland gegen Dänemark fallen mir die Vuvu's schon wieder deutlich mehr auf, als beim DE spiel.
Aber ich glaube es stört einen weit mehr, wenn man sich ein Spiel anssieht, wo man selbst nicht so mitfiebert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> man selbst nicht so mitfiebert.



Also wenn die Schweiz Spielt und ein Tor macht, renne ich einmal um den Block. *g*


----------



## Tic0 (14. Juni 2010)

Vergess dabei nicht in deine Vuvu zu blasen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

mir gehen diese Uwe Seelers sowasvon auf die Eier, acuh beim Publicviewing, da sind die ja verboten, hab einem auch schon auf die nase gehauen der troz ermahnung nicht aufgehört hat

das ist keine stimmung, das nervt einfach!


----------



## Lari (14. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> hab einem auch schon auf die nase gehauen der troz ermahnung nicht aufgehört hat



Sei froh, dass kleine 11 jährige Jungs noch Respekt vor dir haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*in die Vuvuzela blas*


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

ja die 11 Jährigen schlag ich nicht bzw. die trauen sich das garnicht bei mir^^

Naja, ich glaub die spacken waren zwischen 16 und 20


PS: scheinst ja viele freunde zu haben^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juni 2010)

Das Zeig ja wie reif und Erwachsen du bist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> PS: scheinst ja viele freunde zu haben^^



Jep, die kamen gestern zum Freilicht Rudelgucken + Grillen mit Vuvuzelas, Trommeln und Megafonen. Ich glaub lediglich das Public Viewing in der Stadt war lauter als wir.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

Naja, wenn du das bei dir zuhause im Garten machst ist das ok, trozdem ist das schon einbischen arm wenn ihr nicht mind 20 Leute seid^^


----------



## Lari (14. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du das bei dir zuhause im Garten machst ist das ok, trozdem ist das schon einbischen arm wenn ihr nicht mind 20 Leute seid^^



Was arm ist und was nicht lass mal meine Sorge sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab jedenfalls schon im Garten mit Bekannten und Freunden zum Fussball gegrillt, bevor Public-Viewing trendy wurde.
Und ehrlich gesagt brauch ich keine Großbildleinwand, auf der man sowieso durch die tiefstehende Sonne nichts sieht. Großer Fernseher tuts auch, lecker Bitburger aus dem Kasten und keine überteuerten Getränke aber Stimmung wie beim Public Viewing. Ich finds auch so ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

Naja, mich haben eig. nur die besoffenen kiddos genervt die schon um 14 uh mittags zu waren^^

Trozdem lustig die vorstellung wie da ein paar Leute im Garten sitzen und Stadioninstrumente spielen


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Sender das Signal ein wenig gefiltert haben. Oder ich bin schon taub für diesen braunen Ton... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juni 2010)

Also daß bereits Töne herausgefiltert worden sind, glaube ich noch nicht so richtig.
Ich meine, gestern, bei Deutschland - Australien wären die Tröten wirklich weniger.
Ich hatte immernoch das Soundgefühl eines Livespiels.

Wenn sie den Stadionton gefiltert hätten, wäre nicht nur das Tröten weg gewesen - sondern auch die Gesänge, Jubel, etc.
Denn so ein zusammenhängender Stadionsound kann kaum getrennt werden.
Wie will man denn Tröten und Jubeln getrennt aufnehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Das Tröten wird immer öfter verboten (auch hierzulande schon während dieser WM) - Gott sei Dank!

greetz


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also daß bereits Töne herausgefiltert worden sind, glaube ich noch nicht so richtig.
> Ich meine, gestern, bei Deutschland - Australien wären die Tröten wirklich weniger.
> Ich hatte immernoch das Soundgefühl eines Livespiels.
> 
> ...




Das Tröten besitzt meist einen ganz bestimmten Frequenzbereich. Das kann man filtern.
Was um die 300Hz.
Wer einen Equilizer am PC hat, der kann die 300Hz-Marke runter schrauben.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin jetzt tatsächlich in der ersten Halbzeit weggedöst ^^.
Das frööööööööööööt frööööööööt fröööööööööööööööt wirkt mittlerweile fast schon ermüdend.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2010)

4chan /b/ hat einen fieeesen Vuvzela Scherz^^


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 4chan /b/ hat einen fieeesen Vuvzela Scherz^^



Öffne mal 15. Tabs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da haste direkt eine Südafrikanische Stadionatmosphäre.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Öffne mal 15. Tabs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xDD

Nein,ernsthaft, das will ich nicht...


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 4chan /b/ hat einen fieeesen Vuvzela Scherz^^



sag mal nicht zulaut das du ein /b/tard bist, wird von einigen nicht unbedingt gern gesehen


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Juni 2010)

Rule 1: Do not talk about /b/.
Rule 2: Do NOT talk about /b/.

Newfags! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Juni 2010)

Na ja, die Fifa hat sich jetzt wohl dazu entschieden, die Tröten nicht zu verbannen, weil Afrika halt drauf steht.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Rule 1: Do not talk about /b/.
> Rule 2: Do NOT talk about /b/.
> 
> Newfags!
> ...



...only apply in raids

anders kann man sich den cancer nicht erklären


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, die Fifa hat sich jetzt wohl dazu entschieden, die Tröten nicht zu verbannen, weil Afrika halt drauf steht.


Ein Verbot zur WM 2014 bzw. sicher schon vorher zu den nächsten kontinentalen Meisterschaften 2012 sollte aber nicht mehr überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sag mal nicht zulaut das du ein /b/tard bist, wird von einigen nicht unbedingt gern gesehen





Bin ich nicht, hat mir aber einer gesagt


----------



## Storyteller (15. Juni 2010)

Bin seit 1987 regelmäßiger Stadiengänger und schaue auch im Fernsehen ziemlich viel Fußball. Und ein, zwei Mal die Woche stehe ich selbst auf dem Platz. Daher könnte man sagen: Ja, ich bin Fußball-Fan. Und ich finde die Vuvuzelas furchtbar, übrigens genau wie die Ultras-Dauergesänge in den hiesigen Stadien. Das hat für mich nichts mit kultureller Intolleranz zu tun, sondern mit persönlichem Geschmack. Ich mag es, wenn die Fan-Unterstützung abwechslungsreich, spontan und kreativ ist. Dagegen gefallen mir einstudierte Choreographien, Capos und monotones Dauergetröte/-gesinge nicht. Bin ich damit intollerant? Glaube nicht, sondern ich habe halt meine Meinung.

Wenn in Südafrika diese fiesen Tröten erlaubt sind, dann lässt sich daran wohl nix ändern. Herr Blatter hat eben für alle Fußball-Fans entschieden. Trotzdem muss es mir nicht gefallen. Und ich muss mir auch nicht einreden lassen, dass eine Modeerscheinung der letzten Jahre plötzlich zum wertvollen Kulturgut erhoben wird. Denn nichts anderes sind diese ätzenden Tröten: Mode. Genau wie Deutschlandfahnen an Autos, Ohrringe mit riesigen Löchern und eben Tröten. Und hoffentlich ist es mit letzterem bald wieder vorbei. ;-)


----------



## Haxxler (15. Juni 2010)

/sign


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2010)

Fussball Weltmeisterschaft 2014.....komplett ohne Ton ausgestrahlt.......Radio läuft nebenbei........Spieler auf dem Feld tragen Ohrstöpsel.....


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2010)

Die Dinger sind auf dem besten Wege sich hier zu etablieren, den Kindern scheint es jedenfalls zu gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Juni 2010)

Tikume ich musste an dich denken, als ich den Einzug der singenden und tanzen südfrikanischen Mannschaft ins Stadion gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## boonfish (17. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind auf dem besten Wege sich hier zu etablieren, den Kindern scheint es jedenfalls zu gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leider wahr. 
Wenn die Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft erstmal loslegen merkt man erst wie laut die Dinger wirklich sind...


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Tikume ich musste an dich denken, als ich den Einzug der singenden und tanzen südfrikanischen Mannschaft ins Stadion gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich peile dein Signatur nicht



B2T: Hab gestern zum ersten Mal eine Vuvuzela in der Hand gehabt, war ganz lustig. Es könnte ein ganz normaler Fanartikel sein, wäre es nicht soooooooo verbreitet


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juni 2010)

http://www.stupidedi.../stupi/Vuvuzela

Gerade gefunden


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Juni 2010)

Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass sie Kulturgut sind, wenn die erst seit 2001 hergestellt werden und es sie überhaupt erst seit den 90er Jahren gibt?


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass sie Kulturgut sind, wenn die erst seit 2001 hergestellt werden und es sie überhaupt erst seit den 90er Jahren gibt?


Nein, Vuvuzelas gibts schon länger. Nur wurden sie damals anders benutzt.

Heute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (18. Juni 2010)

http://www.vuvuzela-...co.uk/buffed.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte neulich mal ne gute Vuvuzela am Ohr, kein Billigteil von der Tanke. Ich kann fast froh sein, dass wir kein Tor geschossen haben, denn die Dinger sind schon übelst laut... Da ist mir mein Tanke-Teil ja lieber.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich peile dein Signatur nicht



nach regel 1 tritt regel 1 in kraft ! also behält er regel 2 logischerweise für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass sie Kulturgut sind, wenn die erst seit 2001 hergestellt werden und es sie überhaupt erst seit den 90er Jahren gibt?



Warum glaubt eigentlich jeder dass Kulturgut durch Zeit definiert?


----------



## Haxxler (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn man jetzt klugscheißen will könnte man auch Wiki zitieren und sagen "Ein Kulturgut ist ein Ergebnis künstlerischer Produktion oder ein anderes menschliches Zeugnis, das als wichtig und erhaltenswert anerkannt ist." Aber kann ein Kulturgut überhaupt so einfach definiert werden? Einigen wir uns halt darauf, dass es für manche ein Kulturgut ist und für manche einfach ein nervtötender Fanartikel. Ich hab mich langsam damit abgefunden, dass die Stadienatmosphäre bei dieser WM schlecht ist. Muss man halt durch. So wie es aussieht kommt sowieso keine Afrikanische Mannschaft weit, also wird es bestimmt noch etwas ruhiger werden.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2010)

Würde ich in einem dieser Stadien sitzen und neben mir würde so einer mit dem Ding tröten... ICH WÜRDS IHM GRAD AUSM MAUL REISEN UND AUSSEINANDERBRECHEN!


----------



## Floyder (20. Juni 2010)

Die Dinger gehen mir hart auf die nerven, aber kann man ja nichts dran machen...


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> http://www.vuvuzela-...co.uk/buffed.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nervt auch, is aber echt lustig ^^


----------



## Firun (20. Juni 2010)

Floyder schrieb:


> Die Dinger gehen mir hart auf die nerven, aber kann man ja nichts dran machen...




Doch kann man   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WM-Übertragung bei Sky: Zweite Tonspur mit reduzierter Vuvuzela-Lautstärke


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Doch kann man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Nachbarskinder tröten hilft das wenig xD


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

Ich mag die Teile auch nicht, aber ich währe froh wenn mein Nachbar sowas hätte.
Denn alles, ALLES, ist besser wie sein Roller! 
Ein Roller.. ok.
10? Das wird laut.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7B2LPxggvqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mittlerweile sind sie wirklich überall...


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind sie wirklich überall...


Überall....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Wie süß, babys erstes Imageboard?



nö, babies (<--spelet) erstes /b/ und trotzdem muss ich ehrlich sagen interessieren mich die rules of /b/ nen dreck genauso wie jeden dort. die regeln sind schlicht eine troll anleitung für alle arten vo fags und mehr nicht


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juni 2010)

Das hier ist immer noch kein Diskussionsforum über /b/, Dankeschön.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/20062010/73/wm-2010-vuvuzela-blasen-verletzt.html




"Laut der englischen Zeitung "Daily Mail" hat sich die 29-Jährige beim heftigen Tröten verletzt. Plötzlich habe sie einen Schmerz im Rachen verspürt, sagte sie. 

Nachdem der Schmerz immer schlimmer wurde, ging sie zum Arzt. Diagnose: Riss in der Luftröhre. Um die Heilung zu unterstützen, durfte sie zwei Tage lang nicht sprechen."


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Danke Alko, du hast meinen Montag gerettet!


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Also ein Fazit: Die Vuvuzelas mögen afrikanisches Kulturgut sien und im einzelnen ab und zu ganz nett sein, aber da alle immer tröten und man teilweise bei Fußballspielen im Fernsehen den Moderator unter dem nervigen Gebrumme nicht mehr gescheit versteht, sind die DInger schlich und ergreifend nervraubend und versauen über kurz oder lang die WM.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2010)

Ich fange an mich immer mehr mit den Tröten anzufreunden, bin ich krank?^^


----------



## Manowar (24. Juni 2010)

Jupp.

Hab jetzt zum Glück, die Möglichkeit über Sky zu schauen, wo diese nervige Scheisse einigermaßen rausgefiltert ist. (Was die Spiele, bzw die WM leider auch nicht wirklich besser macht)


----------



## boonfish (24. Juni 2010)

Da die Vuvuzelas so populär sind, und wir uns natürlich kaum noch vorstellen können den Alltag ohne das Tröten im Ohr zu überstehen, gibts jetzt bei 
Youtube die Möglichkeit seine Videos der WM-Stimmung anzupassen. 

Bei dem Player für die Youtube-Videos wurde nämlich ein 'Fußball-Button' hinzugefügt (rechts neben der Auflösung). 
Was dieser Button bewirkt könnt ihr euch denken...

TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Juni 2010)

lol das ist ja mal gut ^^ danke YOUTUBE xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Juni 2010)

Also beim Fußball stören mich die Teile so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Vielleicht filtern die das in England raus, vielleicht habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, jedenfalls juckt mich das alles nach wie vor nicht. Hatte jedoch heute Morgen eine Biene im Schlafzimmer und habe von Vuvuzelas geträumt und jetzt haben die doofen Nachbarskinder Vuvuzelas und die tröten hier rum wie die Gestörten, obwohl überhaupt kein verdammtes Spiel läuft. Und das geht schon tierisch auf den Sack.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RbJDKg-ZBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mein Kriegshorn im Schrank... hat mehr Stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juni 2010)

War heute in der Kommerzbank Arena Frankfurt und ich msus sagen das einem die Dinger gar nicht aufgefallen sind :-/


----------



## eMJay (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hasse es, wenn ich in einem Vuvuzelakozert bin und die, unten auf dem Feld, meinen die müssen genau jetzt Fußball spielen.

*
*


----------



## Telethos (29. Juni 2010)

... denn stellt Euch vor, statt in Südafrika wäre die WM in der Schweiz, dann käme jeder mit einem Alphorn in das Stadion *Ohrenzuhalt*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2010)

Die EM war in der Schweiz und in Österreich und da hat keiner Alphorn gespielt. Davon abgesehn klingen Alphörner fantastisch und das wird Dir praktisch jeder bestätigen, der schonmal eins live erlebt hat. Das sind hammer Instrumente!

Übrigens gibts bereits nen Vuvu-Thread: Die Vuvuzelas


----------



## Alion (29. Juni 2010)

Hey nix gegen Alphörner.

Alphorn:
Preis: 300 - 3000 Euro
Material: Holz
Klang: fantastisch

Vuvuzela:
Preis: 1 - 5 Euro
Material: Plastik
Klang: bzzzzzzzz!

noch fragen?

Ausserdem ist ein Alphorn viel zu gross um es ins Stadion mitzunehmen. Da würden Kuhglocken eher passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Juni 2010)

*Post wurde aus dem Spamthread mit übernommen*


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist ein Alphorn viel zu gross um es ins Stadion mitzunehmen. Da würden Kuhglocken eher passen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hammer! DAS wär mal ein Spiel, da würd ich mir sogar ne Kuhglocke zulegen und das erste Mal seit 10 Jahren ins Station gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Vertriebskollege von nem Freund von mir hat gemeint die dinger hören sich an wie achtung Zitat:

"Ein wütender bulle der Dünnsch*** hat" (eine sehr treffende beschreibung)


naja ich hab jetzt ein neues produkt erfunden dagegen und zwr das unglaubliche 
*
VUVUSTOP!
*(im grunde ist das nur eine dose mit bauschaum die man dem ins rohr blasende in dem moment in dem er wieder luft holt volle kanne ins rohr haut!)


----------

